# It's the REAL Darth Liability



## Liability

I have migrated here by way of a couple of invites.

I was Darth Liability in a couple of other places and since some username thief took that handle HERE before I ever joined up, I signed up as Darth Liability.

I look forward to non-PC posting.

As ALWAYS, of course, I shall be perfectly refined in all ways.


----------



## PixieStix

Hi sweety!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

It IS the real one, for that I can vouch.

Welcome to USMB Liability!


----------



## DiveCon

welcome to the board


----------



## Gunny

Darth Liability said:


> I have migrated here by way of a couple of invites.
> 
> I was Darth Liability in a couple of other places and since some username thief took that handle HERE before I ever joined up, I signed up as Darth Liability.
> 
> I look forward to non-PC posting.
> 
> As ALWAYS, of course, I shall be perfectly refined in all ways.



Perfectly refined?  You're toast.


----------



## Liability

Gunny said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have migrated here by way of a couple of invites.
> 
> I was Darth Liability in a couple of other places and since some username thief took that handle HERE before I ever joined up, I signed up as Darth Liability.
> 
> I look forward to non-PC posting.
> 
> As ALWAYS, of course, I shall be perfectly refined in all ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly refined?  You're toast.
Click to expand...


I sure would be if I had not been full of beans about that whole "refined" thang!


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> welcome to the board



^Darth... Whether he Likes it or not... 

How goes, it, DC?



peace...


----------



## DiveCon

tha malcontent said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Darth... Whether he Likes it or not...
> 
> How goes, it, DC?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

nope, i left because a certain few liked to treat others like shit
i didnt like how it went down and neither did several others


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Darth... Whether he Likes it or not...
> 
> How goes, it, DC?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, i left because a certain few liked to treat others like shit
> i didnt like how it went down and neither did several others
Click to expand...


Eh... We're cool though, Correct?...



peace...


----------



## DiveCon

tha malcontent said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Darth... Whether he Likes it or not...
> 
> How goes, it, DC?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> nope, i left because a certain few liked to treat others like shit
> i didnt like how it went down and neither did several others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh... We're cool though, Correct?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

you werent there then


----------



## Gunny

I will make a simple point here, about this "Darth" thing.  I'm not accusing nor threatening, just informing.  If you think I'm kidding, ask Midnight Marauder to verify it for you.

About a month or so ago we had the Fred Phelps God squad pile in and try and run a clique on this board.  They were all full of themselves and thought they had everything going their way.

If you can find two of them left, they're laying low.  I have a big fucking sword, and I keep my moderators on leashes.  Don't fuck with this board.  It's all nice and laid back and that's how I like it.  

Not aimed at any particular individual.  It goes for everyone.  Just making sure you new folk are up to speed.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Gunny said:


> I will make a simple point here, about this "Darth" thing.  I'm not accusing nor threatening, just informing.  If you think I'm kidding, ask Midnight Marauder to verify it for you.
> 
> About a month or so ago we had the Fred Phelps God squad pile in and try and run a clique on this board.  They were all full of themselves and thought they had everything going their way.
> 
> If you can find two of them left, they're laying low.  I have a big fucking sword, and I keep my moderators on leashes.  Don't fuck with this board.  It's all nice and laid back and that's how I like it.
> 
> Not aimed at any particular individual.  It goes for everyone.  Just making sure you new folk are up to speed.


These are good folks we are bringing in Gunny, or we wouldn't bring them. The "Darth" thing is from the OLD days on hannity, it was what the Conservatives on there called themselves, and they even had a Darth cave.

There are many many more coming. I have a feeling you're going to like them all.

But what Gunny says is right, he walks pretty softly but carries a big club. But he's also fair and to the point. He likes to try to be "hands off" as much as possible. It's quite refreshing.


----------



## mal

Gunny said:


> I will make a simple point here, about this "Darth" thing.  I'm not accusing nor threatening, just informing.  If you think I'm kidding, ask Midnight Marauder to verify it for you.
> 
> About a month or so ago we had the Fred Phelps God squad pile in and try and run a clique on this board.  They were all full of themselves and thought they had everything going their way.
> 
> If you can find two of them left, they're laying low.  I have a big fucking sword, and I keep my moderators on leashes.  Don't fuck with this board.  It's all nice and laid back and that's how I like it.
> 
> Not aimed at any particular individual.  It goes for everyone.  Just making sure you new folk are up to speed.



We are just Sayin' Hi, Gunny...

And after all, your Liberal Clique here was all over me like a Rash for about 200 Posts on my Thread, and I didn't go Cryin' to you about it, did I?...

Nope.

Let em Bring it...

If they can't Handle the New Blood, that's their Problem.

I Tool on a Dozen of them before anyone I Knew was here...

Besides MM, and he Sat back and Watched me Frustrate, Anger and Confuse them into Talking about how they get Peanuts on their Dicks...

Queers.



peace...


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, i left because a certain few liked to treat others like shit
> i didnt like how it went down and neither did several others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh... We're cool though, Correct?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you werent there then
Click to expand...


That's a Non-Answer, DC... Clever, but I caught it! 



peace...


----------



## Liability

tha malcontent said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will make a simple point here, about this "Darth" thing.  I'm not accusing nor threatening, just informing.  If you think I'm kidding, ask Midnight Marauder to verify it for you.
> 
> About a month or so ago we had the Fred Phelps God squad pile in and try and run a clique on this board.  They were all full of themselves and thought they had everything going their way.
> 
> If you can find two of them left, they're laying low.  I have a big fucking sword, and I keep my moderators on leashes.  Don't fuck with this board.  It's all nice and laid back and that's how I like it.
> 
> Not aimed at any particular individual.  It goes for everyone.  Just making sure you new folk are up to speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are just Sayin' Hi, Gunny...
> 
> And after all, your Liberal Clique here was all over me like a Rash for about 200 Posts on my Thread, and I didn't go Cryin' to you about it, did I?...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Let em Bring it...
> 
> If they can't Handle the New Blood, that's their Problem.
> 
> I Tool on a Dozen of them before anyone I Knew was here...
> 
> Besides MM, and he Sat back and Watched me Frustrate, Anger and Confuse them into Talking about how they get Peanuts on their Dicks...
> 
> Queers.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Peanuts on their WHAT????

Wait.  Don't tell me, Mal.  I am guessin' I JUST don't wanna know.


----------



## DiveCon

tha malcontent said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh... We're cool though, Correct?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> you werent there then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a Non-Answer, DC... Clever, but I caught it!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

well, i assume you dont really know what went down 
but thats not for here to discuss


----------



## xotoxi

Midnight Marauder said:


> These are good folks we are bringing in Gunny


 
That's debatable...


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you werent there then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Non-Answer, DC... Clever, but I caught it!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, i assume you dont really know what went down
> but thats not for here to discuss
Click to expand...


You Missed it... I asked if we were Cool... 



peace...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

xotoxi said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are good folks we are bringing in Gunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's debatable...
Click to expand...

Not at all. Just like it's not with you.


----------



## xotoxi

tha malcontent said:


> Besides MM, and he Sat back and Watched me Frustrate, Anger and Confuse them into Talking about how they get Peanuts on their Dicks...


 
That's only because posters generally don't like TROLLS.

Don't hold it against us.


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are good folks we are bringing in Gunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's debatable...
Click to expand...


If only you could Debate...

Alone with a number of others...

Reminds of Mod2's Old Site...

Probably some of the same Assfucks.



peace...


----------



## Dis

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are good folks we are bringing in Gunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's debatable...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only you could Debate...
> 
> Alone with a number of others...
> 
> Reminds of Mod2's Old Site...
> 
> Probably some of the same Assfucks.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


You're going to make a lot of friends here... Probably even more than MM.


----------



## xotoxi

Midnight Marauder said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are good folks we are bringing in Gunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's debatable...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. Just like it's not with you.
Click to expand...

 
As long as the baiting and trolling is kept to a minimum...we'll see.

However, in other venues, some folks intentions were not to generate meanful discussion, but rather to inflame.


----------



## mal

Dis said:


> You're going to make a lot of friends here... Probably even more than MM.



I Hope so... I'm in the Mood for it.

You get to PMing there, Kiddo!



peace...


----------



## L.K.Eder

a board can never have enough sith. but i learned they travel in a tandem.


----------



## xotoxi

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are good folks we are bringing in Gunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's debatable...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only you could Debate...
> 
> Alone with a number of others...
> 
> Reminds of Mod2's Old Site...
> 
> Probably some of the same Assfucks.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 
Why don't you jam a tampon into your hemorrhaging twat and calm the fuck down.


----------



## Gunny

tha malcontent said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will make a simple point here, about this "Darth" thing.  I'm not accusing nor threatening, just informing.  If you think I'm kidding, ask Midnight Marauder to verify it for you.
> 
> About a month or so ago we had the Fred Phelps God squad pile in and try and run a clique on this board.  They were all full of themselves and thought they had everything going their way.
> 
> If you can find two of them left, they're laying low.  I have a big fucking sword, and I keep my moderators on leashes.  Don't fuck with this board.  It's all nice and laid back and that's how I like it.
> 
> Not aimed at any particular individual.  It goes for everyone.  Just making sure you new folk are up to speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are just Sayin' Hi, Gunny...
> 
> And after all, your Liberal Clique here was all over me like a Rash for about 200 Posts on my Thread, and I didn't go Cryin' to you about it, did I?...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Let em Bring it...
> 
> If they can't Handle the New Blood, that's their Problem.
> 
> I Tool on a Dozen of them before anyone I Knew was here...
> 
> Besides MM, and he Sat back and Watched me Frustrate, Anger and Confuse them into Talking about how they get Peanuts on their Dicks...
> 
> Queers.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I hate to tell you this, but that wasn't a liberal clique.  You got jumped for being a newby trying to command center stage.  You got what you asked for.  Most people kind of ease in.  Some of the people you were arguing with are hardly liberals.  

I'm not too sure.  You didn't come off well responding to me, picking only one statement and responding to it while ignoring the rest.  If you want to be taken seriously act like it.\

Either way, it isn't a matter of whether or not they can handle new blood.  We aren't joining YOUR board.  You came here.  Don't upset my applecart.  That's my whole point.  You can say what you have to say without doing that.


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's debatable...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Just like it's not with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as the baiting and trolling is kept to a minimum...we'll see.
> 
> However, in other venues, some folks intentions were not to generate meanful discussion, but rather to inflame.
Click to expand...


Should I go and get Links of your Input on my First Thread as Examples?...



peace...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

xotoxi said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's debatable...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Just like it's not with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as the baiting and trolling is kept to a minimum...we'll see.
> 
> However, in other venues, some folks intentions were not to generate meanful discussion, but rather to inflame.
Click to expand...

That was the knock against you as I recall, and also how you got yourself banned.

But see, I didn't hold any of that against you, and welcomed you here when you came.

Because this is a different house, and the more the merrier.


----------



## mal

Gunny said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will make a simple point here, about this "Darth" thing.  I'm not accusing nor threatening, just informing.  If you think I'm kidding, ask Midnight Marauder to verify it for you.
> 
> About a month or so ago we had the Fred Phelps God squad pile in and try and run a clique on this board.  They were all full of themselves and thought they had everything going their way.
> 
> If you can find two of them left, they're laying low.  I have a big fucking sword, and I keep my moderators on leashes.  Don't fuck with this board.  It's all nice and laid back and that's how I like it.
> 
> Not aimed at any particular individual.  It goes for everyone.  Just making sure you new folk are up to speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are just Sayin' Hi, Gunny...
> 
> And after all, your Liberal Clique here was all over me like a Rash for about 200 Posts on my Thread, and I didn't go Cryin' to you about it, did I?...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Let em Bring it...
> 
> If they can't Handle the New Blood, that's their Problem.
> 
> I Tool on a Dozen of them before anyone I Knew was here...
> 
> Besides MM, and he Sat back and Watched me Frustrate, Anger and Confuse them into Talking about how they get Peanuts on their Dicks...
> 
> Queers.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you this, but that wasn't a liberal clique.  You got jumped for being a newby trying to command center stage.  You got what you asked for.  Most people kind of ease in.  Some of the people you were arguing with are hardly liberals.
> 
> I'm not too sure.  You didn't come off well responding to me, picking only one statement and responding to it while ignoring the rest.  If you want to be taken seriously act like it.\
> 
> Either way, it isn't a matter of whether or not they can handle new blood.  We aren't joining YOUR board.  You came here.  Don't upset my applecart.  That's my whole point.  You can say what you have to say without doing that.
Click to expand...


I Posted a Thread for Debate...

I got Attacked instead of getting Discussion...

I Attack Back...

It's no more Complicated than that.

"They" can Assume that in the Future.



peace...


----------



## Liability

Hell; I'm already feelin' the love!


----------



## DiveCon

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Just like it's not with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the baiting and trolling is kept to a minimum...we'll see.
> 
> However, in other venues, some folks intentions were not to generate meanful discussion, but rather to inflame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should I go and get Links of your Input on my First Thread as Examples?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

dude(not the poster known as dude) 

take a chill pill
you came in here painting a target on your back
dont get pissy when a few take aim


----------



## xotoxi

Midnight Marauder said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Just like it's not with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the baiting and trolling is kept to a minimum...we'll see.
> 
> However, in other venues, some folks intentions were not to generate meanful discussion, but rather to inflame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That was the knock against you as I recall, and also how you got yourself banned.*
> 
> But see, I didn't hold any of that against you, and welcomed you here when you came.
> 
> Because this is a different house, and the more the merrier.
Click to expand...

 
Nope.  "Retread".

I rarely created any threads and none were ever intended to piss people off.  Just to think and discuss.

However a thread entitled: "A Request of Liberals who Excuse Islamists...", what good can come of that other than a food fight?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

xotoxi said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the baiting and trolling is kept to a minimum...we'll see.
> 
> However, in other venues, some folks intentions were not to generate meanful discussion, but rather to inflame.
> 
> 
> 
> *That was the knock against you as I recall, and also how you got yourself banned.*
> 
> But see, I didn't hold any of that against you, and welcomed you here when you came.
> 
> Because this is a different house, and the more the merrier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  "Retread".
> 
> I rarely created any threads and none were ever intended to piss people off.  Just to think and discuss.
> 
> However a thread entitled: "A Request of Liberals who Excuse Islamists...", what good can come of that other than a food fight?
Click to expand...

That's right, you still cling to the claim that you were never banned, except for "retreading."

However, that does not eliminate at all the point I made -- welcoming new folks to a good board that I think we would all like to see grow.


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the baiting and trolling is kept to a minimum...we'll see.
> 
> However, in other venues, some folks intentions were not to generate meanful discussion, but rather to inflame.
> 
> 
> 
> *That was the knock against you as I recall, and also how you got yourself banned.*
> 
> But see, I didn't hold any of that against you, and welcomed you here when you came.
> 
> Because this is a different house, and the more the merrier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  "Retread".
> 
> I rarely created any threads and none were ever intended to piss people off.  Just to think and discuss.
> 
> However a thread entitled: "A Request of Liberals who Excuse Islamists...", what good can come of that other than a food fight?
Click to expand...



I'm thinking that some good COULD come of that IF people would actually consider the point, the evidence, if they'd use logic and honesty in their debating, and then proceed to actually see where the conversation goes.


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> However a thread entitled: "A Request of Liberals who Excuse Islamists...", what good can come of that other than a food fight?



If People weren't so Insecure, and if so Many Liberals didn't Excuse Islamists, it wouldn't even of had to be a Thread...

The Response was Illustrative.

You see, I don't go into ANY Venue, hunt out "Republicans" this, or "Conservatives" that, and then Attack whatever Stain is saying it...

Liberals and Libertarians do... Because they tend to NOT be Secure in their Beliefs, or Guilty of what I am Suggesting...

Either way, don't Hate the First Amendment... And don't Try to Silence other's Voices.

It's UnAmerican.



peace...


----------



## Toro

Gunny said:


> Either way, it isn't a matter of whether or not they can handle new blood.  We aren't joining YOUR board.  You came here.  Don't upset my applecart.



Yeah, n00bs.  That's what Agnapostate is here for...


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> take a chill pill
> you came in here painting a target on your back
> dont get pissy when a few take aim



DC... I am the Furthest thing from Pissy... Telling XTOOTIIO that I would Illustrate his Welcome to me on a Thread of Legit Debate, is FAR from me getting Pissy...



peace...


----------



## L.K.Eder

is this a faimley reunion or whut?


----------



## xotoxi

tha malcontent said:


> Either way, don't Hate the First Amendment... And don't Try to Silence other's Voices.


 
And don't be surprised to be attacked by others, when you call them out.


----------



## random3434

xotoxi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, don't Hate the First Amendment... And don't Try to Silence other's Voices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't be surprised to be attacked by others, when you call them out.
Click to expand...


Anyone else as bored as I am by all this?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, don't Hate the First Amendment... And don't Try to Silence other's Voices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't be surprised to be attacked by others, when you call them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else as bored as I am by all this?
Click to expand...


family reunions suck, there is not enough beer to counter this. i hope they will reconcile.


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, don't Hate the First Amendment... And don't Try to Silence other's Voices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't be surprised to be attacked by others, when you call them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else as bored as I am by all this?
Click to expand...

 
I'm always bored when posting on USMB.


----------



## random3434

L.K.Eder said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And don't be surprised to be attacked by others, when you call them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else as bored as I am by all this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> family reunions suck, there is not enough beer to counter this. i hope they will reconcile.
Click to expand...


Thank goodness I had a few tonight with my friends, I don't think I could read this crap sober!


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And don't be surprised to be attacked by others, when you call them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else as bored as I am by all this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm always bored when posting on USMB.
Click to expand...


Which raises the question:  if that's the case, then why would you do so?

Come on.  Somebody putting a gun to your head?  Or are they making you post by blackmailing you with those pictures of you and Michael Jackson at the Neverland Ranch?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Echo Zulu said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else as bored as I am by all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> family reunions suck, there is not enough beer to counter this. i hope they will reconcile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank goodness I had a few tonight with my friends, I don't think I could read this crap sober!
Click to expand...


you have to read this? what a shitty job.


----------



## random3434

Darth Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else as bored as I am by all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always bored when posting on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which raises the question:  if that's the case, then why would you do so?
> 
> Come on.  Somebody putting a gun to your head?  Or are they making you post by blackmailing you with those pictures of you and Michael Jackson at the Neverland Ranch?
Click to expand...


The originality! 

The wit!

The sarcasm!

It's like having Dorthy Parker and Tina Fey all rolled into one!


----------



## random3434

L.K.Eder said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> family reunions suck, there is not enough beer to counter this. i hope they will reconcile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness I had a few tonight with my friends, I don't think I could read this crap sober!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have to read this? what a shitty job.
Click to expand...


The life of a mod, that's why I get paid in booze and food stamps!


----------



## xotoxi

Darth Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else as bored as I am by all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always bored when posting on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which raises the question: if that's the case, then why would you do so?
> 
> Come on. Somebody putting a gun to your head? Or are they making you post by blackmailing you with those pictures of you and Michael Jackson at the Neverland Ranch?
Click to expand...

 
No. It's just that I like to be bored. 

It makes the rest of my life all that more exciting.

(P.S.  I'm not young enough for Jacko)


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always bored when posting on USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which raises the question: if that's the case, then why would you do so?
> 
> Come on. Somebody putting a gun to your head? Or are they making you post by blackmailing you with those pictures of you and Michael Jackson at the Neverland Ranch?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It's just that I like to be bored.
> 
> It makes the rest of my life all that more exciting.
> 
> (P.S.  I'm not young enough for Jacko)
Click to expand...



It was revealed today (some link at Drudge) that Jacko was dating a few older men, too.  Well, older than mere kids, that is.  Yes, shockingly, it may be that in addition to being a pedophile, Jacko was gay in a non-pedophile way, too.

In any case, I was just kidding about you and those photos.  (Just in case anybody thought I was serious about that one.)


----------



## L.K.Eder

Echo Zulu said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness I had a few tonight with my friends, I don't think I could read this crap sober!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to read this? what a shitty job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The life of a mod, that's why I get paid in booze and food stamps!
Click to expand...


i am like, full of envy n'shit, lady.


----------



## random3434

L.K.Eder said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have to read this? what a shitty job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The life of a mod, that's why I get paid in booze and food stamps!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am like, full of envy n'shit, lady.
Click to expand...


Then I've done my job correctly my friend!


----------



## xotoxi

Darth Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which raises the question: if that's the case, then why would you do so?
> 
> Come on. Somebody putting a gun to your head? Or are they making you post by blackmailing you with those pictures of you and Michael Jackson at the Neverland Ranch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. It's just that I like to be bored.
> 
> It makes the rest of my life all that more exciting.
> 
> (P.S. I'm not young enough for Jacko)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was revealed today (some link at Drudge) that Jacko was dating a few older men, too. Well, older than mere kids, that is. Yes, shockingly, it may be that in addition to being a pedophile, Jacko was gay in a non-pedophile way, too.
> 
> In any case, I was just kidding about you and those photos. (Just in case anybody thought I was serious about that one.)
Click to expand...

 
Yeah...all of those photos have been shredded, so nothing to worry.


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> Thank goodness I had a few tonight with my friends, I don't think I could rep xotoxi sober!


 
That's a problem.


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness I had a few tonight with my friends, I don't think I could rep xotoxi sober!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a problem.
Click to expand...



It IS a BIG problem if Echo Zulu is getting drunk on Ex-Lax.


----------



## Kat

Darth Liability said:


> I have migrated here by way of a couple of invites.
> 
> I was Darth Liability in a couple of other places and since some username thief took that handle HERE before I ever joined up, I signed up as Darth Liability.
> 
> I look forward to non-PC posting.
> 
> As ALWAYS, of course, I shall be perfectly refined in all ways.






Now how do I know you are the real deal??


----------



## random3434

Darth Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness I had a few tonight with my friends, I don't think I could rep xotoxi sober!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It IS a BIG problem if Echo Zulu is getting drunk on Ex-Lax.
Click to expand...


Are you headlining this weekend at the comedy club, or taking the 4th of July Holiday off?


----------



## Liability

Kat said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have migrated here by way of a couple of invites.
> 
> I was Darth Liability in a couple of other places and since some username thief took that handle HERE before I ever joined up, I signed up as Darth Liability.
> 
> I look forward to non-PC posting.
> 
> As ALWAYS, of course, I shall be perfectly refined in all ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how do I know you are the real deal??
Click to expand...


Maybe the one formerly known as LOM could vouch for me?


----------



## Liability

Echo Zulu said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always bored when posting on USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which raises the question:  if that's the case, then why would you do so?
> 
> Come on.  Somebody putting a gun to your head?  Or are they making you post by blackmailing you with those pictures of you and Michael Jackson at the Neverland Ranch?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The originality!
> 
> The wit!
> 
> The sarcasm!
> 
> It's like having Dorthy Parker and Tina Fey all rolled into one!
Click to expand...


Everyone's a critic.  

Of course, SOME people do it well.


----------



## random3434

Darth Liability said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which raises the question:  if that's the case, then why would you do so?
> 
> Come on.  Somebody putting a gun to your head?  Or are they making you post by blackmailing you with those pictures of you and Michael Jackson at the Neverland Ranch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The originality!
> 
> The wit!
> 
> The sarcasm!
> 
> It's like having Dorthy Parker and Tina Fey all rolled into one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone's a critic.
> 
> Of course, SOME people do it well.
Click to expand...




Some do, some don't.


----------



## Liability

Echo Zulu said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> The originality!
> 
> The wit!
> 
> The sarcasm!
> 
> It's like having Dorthy Parker and Tina Fey all rolled into one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's a critic.
> 
> Of course, SOME people do it well.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some do, some don't.
Click to expand...


Exactly!


----------



## random3434

Darth Liability said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's a critic.
> 
> Of course, SOME people do it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some do, some don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly!
Click to expand...


You said it!


----------



## random3434

For our next 3 posts.


----------



## Liability

Echo Zulu said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some do, some don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it!
Click to expand...


I know!  I was here when I heard me say it.


----------



## xotoxi

Kat said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have migrated here by way of a couple of invites.
> 
> I was Darth Liability in a couple of other places and since some username thief took that handle HERE before I ever joined up, I signed up as Darth Liability.
> 
> I look forward to non-PC posting.
> 
> As ALWAYS, of course, I shall be perfectly refined in all ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how do I know you are the real deal??
Click to expand...

 
He'll post a photo of his ass cheek birthmark which looks Jesus.


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have migrated here by way of a couple of invites.
> 
> I was Darth Liability in a couple of other places and since some username thief took that handle HERE before I ever joined up, I signed up as Darth Liability.
> 
> I look forward to non-PC posting.
> 
> As ALWAYS, of course, I shall be perfectly refined in all ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how do I know you are the real deal??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll post a photo of his ass cheek birthmark which looks * * * * {unnecessarily offensive religious bigotry omitted}
Click to expand...



Or my asshole which looks exactly like you!


----------



## random3434

Darth Liability said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know!  I was here when I heard me say it.
Click to expand...


Your lips may say "yes" but your words say "no"


----------



## Oddball

Yep....That's him alright!!


----------



## Kat

xotoxi said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have migrated here by way of a couple of invites.
> 
> I was Darth Liability in a couple of other places and since some username thief took that handle HERE before I ever joined up, I signed up as Darth Liability.
> 
> I look forward to non-PC posting.
> 
> As ALWAYS, of course, I shall be perfectly refined in all ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how do I know you are the real deal??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll post a photo of his ass cheek birthmark which looks Jesus.
Click to expand...







Sounds like a plan..


----------



## Liability

Echo Zulu said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know!  I was here when I heard me say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lips may say "yes" but your words say "no"
Click to expand...


Well, now, ya see:  it depends on the topic and the other party.


----------



## Kat

You guys are rough!!


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> For our next 3 posts.


SEE i KNEW you have a few conservative bones


----------



## random3434

Darth Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how do I know you are the real deal??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll post a photo of his ass cheek birthmark which looks * * * * {unnecessarily offensive religious bigotry omitted}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or my asshole which looks exactly like you!
Click to expand...


Again, I have to ask if you write comedy for a living. Your biting wit stings like no other! Maybe you could write a book of all your bon mots, and then appear on Oprah!


----------



## Liability

By the way, with the assistance of an Administrator of this fine Board, I will be dropping the "Darth" portion of my USMB username sometime tomorrow (since the "other" member who usurped that handle has since relinquished it).  

Yes, I shall be reclaiming the true and rightful username, "Liability."

My thanks to the anonymous Administrator.  

By the way, Gunny kinda rocks, doesn't he?

Just sayin'.


----------



## xotoxi

Darth Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how do I know you are the real deal??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll post a photo of his ass cheek birthmark which looks * * * * {unnecessarily offensive religious bigotry omitted}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or my asshole which looks exactly like you!
Click to expand...

 
You find my use of the word Jesus offensive?

Do you find this offensive?


----------



## Liability

Echo Zulu said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'll post a photo of his ass cheek birthmark which looks * * * * {unnecessarily offensive religious bigotry omitted}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or my asshole which looks exactly like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I have to ask if you write comedy for a living. Your biting wit stings like no other! Maybe you could write a book of all your bon mots, and then appear on Oprah!
Click to expand...



Again I have to suggest to you that, perhaps, criticism just isn't your forte`!


----------



## random3434

DiveCon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our next 3 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> SEE i KNEW you have a few conservative bones
Click to expand...


Yeah, buried about 10 feet in the ground!   




No,wait, I think I have one laying around here somewhere............................


----------



## random3434

Darth Liability said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or my asshole which looks exactly like you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I have to ask if you write comedy for a living. Your biting wit stings like no other! Maybe you could write a book of all your bon mots, and then appear on Oprah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again I have to suggest to you that, perhaps, criticism just isn't your forte`!
Click to expand...


Dearest Darth, I'm not criticizing, I'm just observing............


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'll post a photo of his ass cheek birthmark which looks * * * * {unnecessarily offensive religious bigotry omitted}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or my asshole which looks exactly like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You find my use of the word Jesus offensive?
> 
> Do you find this offensive?
> 
> http://www.motifake.com/demotivational-poster/0809/jesus-jesus-dog-ass-demotivational-poster-* * * *
Click to expand...



I find you offensive.   That image?  Just petty, rude and ignorant.

 I happen not to be particularly religious.  But I find it very revealing that some people find it so necessary to mock other people's beliefs in such an arrogant and prick-like fashion.


----------



## Liability

Echo Zulu said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I have to ask if you write comedy for a living. Your biting wit stings like no other! Maybe you could write a book of all your bon mots, and then appear on Oprah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I have to suggest to you that, perhaps, criticism just isn't your forte`!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dearest Darth, I'm not criticizing, I'm just observing............
Click to expand...



EZ:  Everybody knows what you are attempting to do.  But you're half right.  If that's the best you've got,  you certainly _aren't_ criticizing.


----------



## xotoxi

Darth Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or my asshole which looks exactly like you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find my use of the word Jesus offensive?
> 
> Do you find this offensive?
> 
> http://www.motifake.com/demotivational-poster/0809/jesus-jesus-dog-ass-demotivational-poster-* * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I find you offensive. That image? Just petty, rude and ignorant.
> 
> I happen not to be particularly religious. But I find it very revealing that some people find it so necessary to mock other people's beliefs in such an arrogant and prick-like fashion.
Click to expand...

 


We learn that you skin is paper thin.


----------



## elvis

Darth Liability said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again I have to suggest to you that, perhaps, criticism just isn't your forte`!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dearest Darth, I'm not criticizing, I'm just observing............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EZ:  Everybody knows what you are attempting to do.  But you're half right.  If that's the best you've got,  you certainly _aren't_ criticizing.
Click to expand...


Go do a speedball.


----------



## random3434

Darth Liability said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again I have to suggest to you that, perhaps, criticism just isn't your forte`!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dearest Darth, I'm not criticizing, I'm just observing............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EZ:  Everybody knows what you are attempting to do.  But you're half right.  If that's the best you've got,  you certainly _aren't_ criticizing.
Click to expand...


If you mean as in everybody, _YOU,_ well then, you're right. If you mean it's the best I _have, _look what I have to work with!


----------



## Oddball

...and he's still the master of rapport!!


----------



## random3434

Plus, I still don't know if I'm talking to _The Malcontent_, or Darth Vader, er Liability, they both post so much alike!


----------



## Liability

Echo Zulu said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dearest Darth, I'm not criticizing, I'm just observing............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZ:  Everybody knows what you are attempting to do.  But you're half right.  If that's the best you've got,  you certainly _aren't_ criticizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you mean as in everybody, _YOU,_ well then, you're right. If you mean it's the best I _have, _look what I have to work with!
Click to expand...


NO.  I meant everybody as in: you lack subtelty.  So despite what you pretend to be saying, everyone ( except maybe libbies -- God bless them ) knows what you are attempting to grunt out.

And it is also apparent that you have NOTHING to work with.  And you use it to no particular effect, too!


----------



## random3434

Dude said:


> ...and he's still the master of rapport!!



Now THAT is funny!


----------



## random3434

Darth Liability said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> EZ:  Everybody knows what you are attempting to do.  But you're half right.  If that's the best you've got,  you certainly _aren't_ criticizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean as in everybody, _YOU,_ well then, you're right. If you mean it's the best I _have, _look what I have to work with!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO.  I meant everybody as in: you lack subtelty.  So despite what you pretend to be saying, everyone ( except maybe libbies -- God bless them ) knows what you are attempting to grunt out.
> 
> And it is also apparent that you have NOTHING to work with.  And you use it to no particular effect, too!
Click to expand...


You are right, I don't have ANYTHING to work with, since you're not funny!


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> Plus, I still don't know if I'm talking to _The Malcontent_, or Darth Vader, er Liability, they both post so much alike!


 
You are talking to *A* _malcontent_.


----------



## Liability

elvis3577 said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dearest Darth, I'm not criticizing, I'm just observing............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZ:  Everybody knows what you are attempting to do.  But you're half right.  If that's the best you've got,  you certainly _aren't_ criticizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go do a speedball.
Click to expand...


Whut a genius!  A-huh.  Errr.  John Belushi died of a drug overdose.  This new Board member,  Darth Laibility, uses an image of the late John Belushi as an avatar.  So -- duhhhhhhh -- uhhh --- make a death by drug reference!

Wow.  The libbies at this new Board are sure an impressive lot so far.


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean as in everybody, _YOU,_ well then, you're right. If you mean it's the best I _have, _look what I have to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO.  I meant everybody as in: you lack subtelty.  So despite what you pretend to be saying, everyone ( except maybe libbies -- God bless them ) knows what you are attempting to grunt out.
> 
> And it is also apparent that you have NOTHING to work with.  And you use it to no particular effect, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right, I don't have ANYTHING to work with, since you're not funny!
Click to expand...

he can be
give him a chance to get used to the forum for cripes sakes


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You find my use of the word Jesus offensive?
> 
> Do you find this offensive?
> 
> http://www.motifake.com/demotivational-poster/0809/jesus-jesus-dog-ass-demotivational-poster-* * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find you offensive. That image? Just petty, rude and ignorant.
> 
> I happen not to be particularly religious. But I find it very revealing that some people find it so necessary to mock other people's beliefs in such an arrogant and prick-like fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We learn that you skin is paper thin.
Click to expand...



Nope.  You just vainly imagine as much.  And as you have a propensity for, you are simply wrong again.


----------



## DiveCon

Darth Liability said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> EZ:  Everybody knows what you are attempting to do.  But you're half right.  If that's the best you've got,  you certainly _aren't_ criticizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go do a speedball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whut a genius!  A-huh.  Errr.  John Belushi died of a drug overdose.  This new Board member,  Darth Laibility, uses an image of the late John Belushi as an avatar.  So -- duhhhhhhh -- uhhh --- make a death by drug reference!
> 
> Wow.  The libbies at this new Board are sure an impressive lot so far.
Click to expand...

hes not a libbie
you need to chill out a bit too
get to know people


----------



## random3434

Darth Liability said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> EZ:  Everybody knows what you are attempting to do.  But you're half right.  If that's the best you've got,  you certainly _aren't_ criticizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go do a speedball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whut a genius!  A-huh.  Errr.  John Belushi died of a drug overdose.  This new Board member,  Darth Laibility, uses an image of the late John Belushi as an avatar.  So -- duhhhhhhh -- uhhh --- make a death by drug reference!
> 
> Wow.  The libbies at this new Board are sure an impressive lot so far.
Click to expand...


Hey Elvis, you're now a _*LIBBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


    


I love it when the n00bs label people without ever knowing what the hell they are talking about!


----------



## Liability

Echo Zulu said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean as in everybody, _YOU,_ well then, you're right. If you mean it's the best I _have, _look what I have to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO.  I meant everybody as in: you lack subtelty.  So despite what you pretend to be saying, everyone ( except maybe libbies -- God bless them ) knows what you are attempting to grunt out.
> 
> And it is also apparent that you have NOTHING to work with.  And you use it to no particular effect, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right, I don't have ANYTHING to work with, since you're not funny!
Click to expand...


Since you are a plodding lib, and thus lack any appreciable sense of humor, you wouldn't know.

And as for criticism, you plainly lack any skills.


----------



## xotoxi

Darth Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find you offensive. That image? Just petty, rude and ignorant.
> 
> I happen not to be particularly religious. But I find it very revealing that some people find it so necessary to mock other people's beliefs in such an arrogant and prick-like fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We learn that you skin is paper thin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You just vainly imagine as much. And as you have a propensity for, you are simply wrong again.
Click to expand...

 
We'll see...


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go do a speedball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whut a genius!  A-huh.  Errr.  John Belushi died of a drug overdose.  This new Board member,  Darth Laibility, uses an image of the late John Belushi as an avatar.  So -- duhhhhhhh -- uhhh --- make a death by drug reference!
> 
> Wow.  The libbies at this new Board are sure an impressive lot so far.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes not a libbie
> you need to chill out a bit too
> get to know people
Click to expand...



I did make an assumption.  A "joke" like "do a speedball" does smack of the alleged "lib" sense of humor.


----------



## Liability

Echo Zulu said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go do a speedball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whut a genius!  A-huh.  Errr.  John Belushi died of a drug overdose.  This new Board member,  Darth Laibility, uses an image of the late John Belushi as an avatar.  So -- duhhhhhhh -- uhhh --- make a death by drug reference!
> 
> Wow.  The libbies at this new Board are sure an impressive lot so far.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Elvis, you're now a _*LIBBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when the n00bs label people without ever knowing what the hell they are talking about!
Click to expand...



See my responsive post to Dive.

Oh, and Elvis?

Sorry about that one!


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We learn that you skin is paper thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You just vainly imagine as much. And as you have a propensity for, you are simply wrong again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see...
Click to expand...



I have already seen.  Don't forget, I already sort of "know" _you._


----------



## xotoxi

Darth Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You just vainly imagine as much. And as you have a propensity for, you are simply wrong again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have already seen. Don't forget, I already sort of "know" _you._
Click to expand...

 

Ditto.


----------



## DiveCon

Darth Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whut a genius!  A-huh.  Errr.  John Belushi died of a drug overdose.  This new Board member,  Darth Laibility, uses an image of the late John Belushi as an avatar.  So -- duhhhhhhh -- uhhh --- make a death by drug reference!
> 
> Wow.  The libbies at this new Board are sure an impressive lot so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes not a libbie
> you need to chill out a bit too
> get to know people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did make an assumption.  A "joke" like "do a speedball" does smack of the alleged "lib" sense of humor.
Click to expand...

you know what happens when you "assume" right?

Mal came in and painted a huge target on his back
you didnt
take some time to actually get to know some of the folk here
Echo Zulu is actually a nice person
give it a rest


----------



## random3434

Darth Liability said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO.  I meant everybody as in: you lack subtelty.  So despite what you pretend to be saying, everyone ( except maybe libbies -- God bless them ) knows what you are attempting to grunt out.
> 
> And it is also apparent that you have NOTHING to work with.  And you use it to no particular effect, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, I don't have ANYTHING to work with, since you're not funny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are a plodding lib, and thus lack any appreciable sense of humor, you wouldn't know.
> 
> And as for criticism, you plainly lack any skills.
Click to expand...


Yes, you have me pegged Darth! I am a screaming lib with no sense of humor, who is just waiting for some con to show me the way of humor and wit! Thank goodness you showed up here, because if someone makes a joke, I'll come to you first to ask if it's funny!


----------



## elvis

Echo Zulu said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go do a speedball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whut a genius!  A-huh.  Errr.  John Belushi died of a drug overdose.  This new Board member,  Darth Laibility, uses an image of the late John Belushi as an avatar.  So -- duhhhhhhh -- uhhh --- make a death by drug reference!
> 
> Wow.  The libbies at this new Board are sure an impressive lot so far.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Elvis, you're now a _*LIBBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when the n00bs label people without ever knowing what the hell they are talking about!
Click to expand...


Geez, trying to remember the last time I was called that.


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> Echo Zulu is actually a nice person
> give it a rest


 
...as is xotoxi....


----------



## random3434

Oh, and Darth. 

Thanks for the fun on here.

I've just been messing with you. You and I will get along fine, you'll see.


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> Yes, you have me pegged Darth! *I am a screaming lib with no sense of humor*, who is just waiting for some con to show me the way of humor and wit!


 
Isn't it amazing when a noob shows up on their first day and they hit the nail on the head???



(NO EDITS!!! )


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hes not a libbie
> you need to chill out a bit too
> get to know people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did make an assumption.  A "joke" like "do a speedball" does smack of the alleged "lib" sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know what happens when you "assume" right?
> 
> Mal came in and painted a huge target on his back
> you didnt
> take some time to actually get to know some of the folk here
> Echo Zulu is actually a nice person
> give it a rest
Click to expand...



Again.  A "sort of nice" person usually doesn't commence with the sarcastic efforts at put downs from jump.  

I am not much inclined to give it a rest.

EZ doesn't seem inclined to "get to know" me, for example.  Ok.  Not his (or her) duty.  I'm ok with that.  But, this place doesn't come with military regulations either.  So, if EZ wants to dish crap out as a form of "hey, nice to meet you!" then I am content to play.

I am not Mal.  He and I do not agree on all things, either.  I believe you are one of the ones who knows that -- about one of the issues he discusses frequently in fact. But the funny thing is, I find that conservatives are a lot more tolerant of a diversity of opinion than libs are --even though its the libs who tend to do all the pontificating on the importance of diversity.

We shall see what we shall see.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu is actually a nice person
> give it a rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...as is xotoxi....
Click to expand...

truth

when your not poking fun at religions


----------



## random3434

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have me pegged Darth! *I am a screaming lib with no sense of humor*, who is just waiting for some con to show me the way of humor and wit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing when a noob shows up on their first day and they hit the nail on the head???
> 
> 
> 
> (NO EDITS!!! )
Click to expand...


As Hobson says, "It's what I live for.............."


----------



## Liability

Echo Zulu said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, I don't have ANYTHING to work with, since you're not funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are a plodding lib, and thus lack any appreciable sense of humor, you wouldn't know.
> 
> And as for criticism, you plainly lack any skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you have me pegged Darth! I am a screaming lib with no sense of humor, who is just waiting for some con to show me the way of humor and wit! Thank goodness you showed up here, because if someone makes a joke, I'll come to you first to ask if it's funny!
Click to expand...



Lib?  Likely.  Perhaps not.  Either way, I am not all that interested.

Sense of humor?  Yeah.  You are a genius.  Honored in  France along side of Jerry Lewis.  Maybe.

But you are (without doubt) more than willing to pass judgment on what "is" or "isn't" funny.  

And you see no irony in that.

Hookay.  So, I guess that settles it.  You *ARE* the sole authority.

There.  

Now you can sleep easy tonight.


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu is actually a nice person
> give it a rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...as is xotoxi....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> truth
> 
> when your not poking fun at religions
Click to expand...

 
You know that I have no problem with religions.

And you also know that I post things for shock value.

The two collided on this thread.


----------



## elvis

Darth Liability said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are a plodding lib, and thus lack any appreciable sense of humor, you wouldn't know.
> 
> And as for criticism, you plainly lack any skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have me pegged Darth! I am a screaming lib with no sense of humor, who is just waiting for some con to show me the way of humor and wit! Thank goodness you showed up here, because if someone makes a joke, I'll come to you first to ask if it's funny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lib?  Likely.  Perhaps not.  Either way, I am not all that interested.
> 
> Sense of humor?  Yeah.  You are a genius.  Honored in  France along side of Jerry Lewis.  Maybe.
> 
> But you are (without doubt) more than willing to pass judgment on what "is" or "isn't" funny.
> 
> And you see no irony in that.
> 
> Hookay.  So, I guess that settles it.  You *ARE* the sole authority.
> 
> There.
> 
> Now you can sleep easy tonight.
Click to expand...


you're gonna have to do right by Echo. I require you to post Poison videos in her honor.


----------



## random3434

Darth Liability said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are a plodding lib, and thus lack any appreciable sense of humor, you wouldn't know.
> 
> And as for criticism, you plainly lack any skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have me pegged Darth! I am a screaming lib with no sense of humor, who is just waiting for some con to show me the way of humor and wit! Thank goodness you showed up here, because if someone makes a joke, I'll come to you first to ask if it's funny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lib?  Likely.  Perhaps not.  Either way, I am not all that interested.
> 
> Sense of humor?  Yeah.  You are a genius.  Honored in  France along side of Jerry Lewis.  Maybe.
> 
> But you are (without doubt) more than willing to pass judgment on what "is" or "isn't" funny.
> 
> And you see no irony in that.
> 
> Hookay.  So, I guess that settles it.  You *ARE* the sole authority.
> 
> There.
> 
> Now you can sleep easy tonight.
Click to expand...


Look Darth, you need to learn to lighten up a bit. You called some people on here assholes, etc, yet balked when I made jokes about your "biting wit."  Then because I made the jokes ( or anyone does) we are screaming libs. 


Go to sleep and start over tomorrow, maybe then you'll find your sense of humor. 

Night!


----------



## xotoxi

Darth Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did make an assumption. A "joke" like "do a speedball" does smack of the alleged "lib" sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> you know what happens when you "assume" right?
> 
> Mal came in and painted a huge target on his back
> you didnt
> take some time to actually get to know some of the folk here
> Echo Zulu is actually a nice person
> give it a rest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again. A "sort of nice" person usually doesn't commence with the sarcastic efforts at put downs from jump.
> 
> I am not much inclined to give it a rest.
> 
> EZ doesn't seem inclined to "get to know" me, for example. Ok. Not his (or her) duty. I'm ok with that. But, this place doesn't come with military regulations either. So, if EZ wants to dish crap out as a form of "hey, nice to meet you!" then I am content to play.
> 
> I am not Mal. He and I do not agree on all things, either. I believe you are one of the ones who knows that -- about one of the issues he discusses frequently in fact. But the funny thing is, I find that conservatives are a lot more tolerant of a diversity of opinion than libs are --even though its the libs who tend to do all the pontificating on the importance of diversity.
> 
> We shall see what we shall see.
Click to expand...

 
FYI...there is a sort of unofficial hazing that occurs on this message board to some noobie.  If you roll with it, you get in realy quickly.  If you fight it, the hazing worsens.

Just roll with it.


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...as is xotoxi....
> 
> 
> 
> truth
> 
> when your not poking fun at religions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that I have no problem with religions.
> 
> And you also know that I post things for shock value.
> 
> The two collided on this thread.
Click to expand...


X:

Just to clarify something, since I happen to honestly NOT be particularly religious, you didn't "offend" me with your picture.  

It's just that I have seen many libs (and pretty much just libs) mocking other folks' religious beliefs regardless of how offensive some religious people may find such expressions to be.  I admit that I find it (and you) offensive when you do that to other people.  

If that "shot" was aimed at me, you missed for the reason I stated.  But you could easily have really upset anyone here who does have sincere religious beliefs.  

For what?

Anyway, tomorrow is gonna be a lousy day for a number of reasons, so I need to go get some sleep.

You, and all you USMB regulars, have a good night.


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know what happens when you "assume" right?
> 
> Mal came in and painted a huge target on his back
> you didnt
> take some time to actually get to know some of the folk here
> Echo Zulu is actually a nice person
> give it a rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again. A "sort of nice" person usually doesn't commence with the sarcastic efforts at put downs from jump.
> 
> I am not much inclined to give it a rest.
> 
> EZ doesn't seem inclined to "get to know" me, for example. Ok. Not his (or her) duty. I'm ok with that. But, this place doesn't come with military regulations either. So, if EZ wants to dish crap out as a form of "hey, nice to meet you!" then I am content to play.
> 
> I am not Mal. He and I do not agree on all things, either. I believe you are one of the ones who knows that -- about one of the issues he discusses frequently in fact. But the funny thing is, I find that conservatives are a lot more tolerant of a diversity of opinion than libs are --even though its the libs who tend to do all the pontificating on the importance of diversity.
> 
> We shall see what we shall see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI...there is a sort of unofficial hazing that occurs on this message board to some noobie.  If you roll with it, you get in realy quickly.  If you fight it, the hazing worsens.
> 
> Just roll with it.
Click to expand...


LOL!

One of the reasons I CAME to this place is because I do not wish to "roll with it" any more.  That sounds like PC stuff.  "A civil guest shall never rise to the baiT."  

But if it's an initiation rite of passage, I suppose I could for a while. 

Or, knowing myself as I do, perhaps not.

Again, good night.


----------



## Liability

Echo Zulu said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have me pegged Darth! I am a screaming lib with no sense of humor, who is just waiting for some con to show me the way of humor and wit! Thank goodness you showed up here, because if someone makes a joke, I'll come to you first to ask if it's funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lib?  Likely.  Perhaps not.  Either way, I am not all that interested.
> 
> Sense of humor?  Yeah.  You are a genius.  Honored in  France along side of Jerry Lewis.  Maybe.
> 
> But you are (without doubt) more than willing to pass judgment on what "is" or "isn't" funny.
> 
> And you see no irony in that.
> 
> Hookay.  So, I guess that settles it.  You *ARE* the sole authority.
> 
> There.
> 
> Now you can sleep easy tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look Darth, you need to learn to lighten up a bit. You called some people on here assholes, etc, yet balked when I made jokes about your "biting wit."  Then because I made the jokes ( or anyone does) we are screaming libs.
> 
> 
> Go to sleep and start over tomorrow, maybe then you'll find your sense of humor.
> 
> Night!
Click to expand...



Wrong.  I made one "asshole" joke when X gave me a CLEAR shot at it.  Maybe you have the calm steady will to let a fat pitch like that go by, but given the motivation at that moment, I took the swing.  

YOUR judgment is that it wasn't funny.  Recognizing you as the sole authority on the topic, ok.  Maybe.  *Unless*, perhaps, you aren't quite the wit YOU fancy yourself to be.  

Tell you what.  YOU take the nap.  Look again tomorrow and when you find that famed sense of humor of yours, maybe YOU will see things in a different light!

Whatta Concept!  

Anyway, have a good night.


----------



## xotoxi

Darth Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> truth
> 
> when your not poking fun at religions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that I have no problem with religions.
> 
> And you also know that I post things for shock value.
> 
> The two collided on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> X:
> 
> Just to clarify something, since I happen to honestly NOT be particularly religious, you didn't "offend" me with your picture.
> 
> It's just that I have seen many libs (and pretty much just libs) mocking other folks' religious beliefs regardless of how offensive some religious people may find such expressions to be. I admit that I find it (and you) offensive when you do that to other people.
> 
> If that "shot" was aimed at me, you missed for the reason I stated. But you could easily have really upset anyone here who does have sincere religious beliefs.
> 
> For what?
Click to expand...

 
For the shock of it.

And unlike other places were you have been where the moderation is squishy-liberal soft and is far too PC, this place is not like that.  Unless the offense is so far over the top that it needs deletion, the moderators don't step in but instead let us police each other.

You did just that.  I posted something tasteless.  You told me how you felt about it.  Another more religious person could have told me as well.

That's the way it works here.  And it works quite well.

So, welcome.  And enjoy.


----------



## Emma

Welcome... or goodbye. Whichever the case may be.


----------



## Oscar Wao

welcome...


----------



## strollingbones

Gunny said:


> I will make a simple point here, about this "Darth" thing.  I'm not accusing nor threatening, just informing.  If you think I'm kidding, ask Midnight Marauder to verify it for you.
> 
> About a month or so ago we had the Fred Phelps God squad pile in and try and run a clique on this board.  They were all full of themselves and thought they had everything going their way.
> 
> If you can find two of them left, they're laying low.  I have a big fucking sword, and I keep my moderators on leashes.  Don't fuck with this board.  It's all nice and laid back and that's how I like it.
> 
> Not aimed at any particular individual.  It goes for everyone.  Just making sure you new folk are up to speed.



ahh the gunny welcome....he means ever fucking word of it too....

welcome and enjoy


----------



## mal

Darth Liability said:


> Again.  A "sort of nice" person usually doesn't commence with the sarcastic efforts at put downs from jump.
> 
> I am not much inclined to give it a rest.
> 
> EZ doesn't seem inclined to "get to know" me, for example.  Ok.  Not his (or her) duty.  I'm ok with that.  But, this place doesn't come with military regulations either.  So, if EZ wants to dish crap out as a form of "hey, nice to meet you!" then I am content to play.
> 
> I am not Mal.  He and I do not agree on all things, either.  I believe you are one of the ones who knows that -- about one of the issues he discusses frequently in fact. But the funny thing is, I find that conservatives are a lot more tolerant of a diversity of opinion than libs are --even though its the libs who tend to do all the pontificating on the importance of diversity.
> 
> We shall see what we shall see.



I Certainly don't go into Liberal Threads and Shit myself with Anger over their Opinions...

I have no Idea why other's Opinions can Anger, Confuse and Frustrate Liberals so much...

Too a Lesser Extent, Libertarians also.

Attempting to Silence Voices is as Cowardly as it is UnAmerican.

And what in Fuck Sake do you and I Disagree about, Liability?... 



peace...


----------



## xotoxi

tha malcontent said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again. A "sort of nice" person usually doesn't commence with the sarcastic efforts at put downs from jump.
> 
> I am not much inclined to give it a rest.
> 
> EZ doesn't seem inclined to "get to know" me, for example. Ok. Not his (or her) duty. I'm ok with that. But, this place doesn't come with military regulations either. So, if EZ wants to dish crap out as a form of "hey, nice to meet you!" then I am content to play.
> 
> I am not Mal. He and I do not agree on all things, either. I believe you are one of the ones who knows that -- about one of the issues he discusses frequently in fact. But the funny thing is, I find that conservatives are a lot more tolerant of a diversity of opinion than libs are --even though its the libs who tend to do all the pontificating on the importance of diversity.
> 
> We shall see what we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Certainly don't go into Liberal Threads and Shit myself with Anger over their Opinions...
> 
> I have no Idea why other's Opinions can Anger, Confuse and Frustrate Liberals so much...
> 
> Too a Lesser Extent, Libertarians also.
> 
> Attempting to Silence Voices is as Cowardly as it is UnAmerican.
> 
> And what in Fuck Sake do you and I Disagree about, Liability?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 
Are you really so delusional to think that it was *entirely* your opinion that caused the ruckus yesterday?


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again. A "sort of nice" person usually doesn't commence with the sarcastic efforts at put downs from jump.
> 
> I am not much inclined to give it a rest.
> 
> EZ doesn't seem inclined to "get to know" me, for example. Ok. Not his (or her) duty. I'm ok with that. But, this place doesn't come with military regulations either. So, if EZ wants to dish crap out as a form of "hey, nice to meet you!" then I am content to play.
> 
> I am not Mal. He and I do not agree on all things, either. I believe you are one of the ones who knows that -- about one of the issues he discusses frequently in fact. But the funny thing is, I find that conservatives are a lot more tolerant of a diversity of opinion than libs are --even though its the libs who tend to do all the pontificating on the importance of diversity.
> 
> We shall see what we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Certainly don't go into Liberal Threads and Shit myself with Anger over their Opinions...
> 
> I have no Idea why other's Opinions can Anger, Confuse and Frustrate Liberals so much...
> 
> Too a Lesser Extent, Libertarians also.
> 
> Attempting to Silence Voices is as Cowardly as it is UnAmerican.
> 
> And what in Fuck Sake do you and I Disagree about, Liability?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really so delusional to think that it was *entirely* your opinion that caused the ruckus yesterday?
Click to expand...


Was the other Factor Solar Activity?...



peace...


----------



## editec

I can't believe that there's so much malice in this thread.

There's* ABSOLUTELY no content* to argue about, yet people are aready being unpleasant to each other?

Some of you people are simply amazingly and pointlessly pugnacious.


----------



## mal

editec said:


> I can't believe that there's so much malice in this thread.
> 
> There's* ABSOLUTELY no content* to argue about, yet people are aready being unpleasant to each other?
> 
> Some of you people are simply amazingly and pointlessly pugnacious.



It's a Pissing Contest...

Old Dogs and New Dogs...

Predictable.



peace...


----------



## NYcarbineer

Well, 

I see I'll have to check in here more often.


----------



## editec

Yeah, I expect you're right, Macontent.

Waste of fucking ascii


----------



## mal

NYcarbineer said:


> Well,
> 
> I see I'll have to check in here more often.



Damn... I'm Popular.

Bring me MORE!...



peace...


----------



## Toro

editec said:


> I can't believe that there's so much malice in this thread.
> 
> There's* ABSOLUTELY no content* to argue about, yet people are aready being unpleasant to each other?
> 
> Some of you people are simply amazingly and pointlessly pugnacious.



Fuck you,













Aaaaaaah, kidding.  You're a good guy!


----------



## Liability

Emma said:


> Welcome... or goodbye. Whichever the case may be.



That would be welcome HERE.  And since HERE is where we are, it's the only place that makes sense to comment about.

And you know I place high value on your musings.


----------



## Sarah G

Welcome, Liability.  

I heard you were no longer with Hannity, sorry it didn't work out for you either.  You were there longer than I was and it felt a little strange to leave it for me.  It's really nice here though.

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Liability

Sarah G said:


> Welcome, Liability.
> 
> I heard you were no longer with Hannity, sorry it didn't work out for you either.  You were there longer than I was and it felt a little strange to leave it for me.  It's really nice here though.
> 
> Hope all is well with you.



I was there way too long.  The truth is, it's not a bad place.  But I came to be irked more by the failings than I was pleased by its good points.  

Anyway, thank you.


----------



## Liability

tha malcontent said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again.  A "sort of nice" person usually doesn't commence with the sarcastic efforts at put downs from jump.
> 
> I am not much inclined to give it a rest.
> 
> EZ doesn't seem inclined to "get to know" me, for example.  Ok.  Not his (or her) duty.  I'm ok with that.  But, this place doesn't come with military regulations either.  So, if EZ wants to dish crap out as a form of "hey, nice to meet you!" then I am content to play.
> 
> I am not Mal.  He and I do not agree on all things, either.  I believe you are one of the ones who knows that -- about one of the issues he discusses frequently in fact. But the funny thing is, I find that conservatives are a lot more tolerant of a diversity of opinion than libs are --even though its the libs who tend to do all the pontificating on the importance of diversity.
> 
> We shall see what we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> And what in Fuck Sake do you and I Disagree about, Liability?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



A topic for another thread.  But you have firm beliefs about issues involving gays or so-called "gay rights."  My opinion on some of that is pretty clearly not on the same page as yours.  

Seriously, though, one of the things I like about conservatives, at least in general, is that even when we disagree on such matters, we tend not to "go after" each other like cannibals.

Aside from the topic of gays and "gay rights," though, I'd venture the guess that politically we are pretty close.  You and some of our buddies even opened my eyes on the issue of "guns" and the Second Amendment.  Some differences exist even there, but I am now much more comfortable with the prevailing Conservative POV on that matter.

I can think of only one other major difference between us.  I am still unclear on the meaning of your not-quite-random use of Capitalization.


----------



## xotoxi

Darth Liability said:


> I can think of only one other major difference between us. I am still unclear on the meaning of your not-quite-random use of Capitalization.


 
I'm guessing an intermittently sticky shift key.


----------



## mal

Darth Liability said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again.  A "sort of nice" person usually doesn't commence with the sarcastic efforts at put downs from jump.
> 
> I am not much inclined to give it a rest.
> 
> EZ doesn't seem inclined to "get to know" me, for example.  Ok.  Not his (or her) duty.  I'm ok with that.  But, this place doesn't come with military regulations either.  So, if EZ wants to dish crap out as a form of "hey, nice to meet you!" then I am content to play.
> 
> I am not Mal.  He and I do not agree on all things, either.  I believe you are one of the ones who knows that -- about one of the issues he discusses frequently in fact. But the funny thing is, I find that conservatives are a lot more tolerant of a diversity of opinion than libs are --even though its the libs who tend to do all the pontificating on the importance of diversity.
> 
> We shall see what we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> And what in Fuck Sake do you and I Disagree about, Liability?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A topic for another thread.  But you have firm beliefs about issues involving gays or so-called "gay rights."  My opinion on some of that is pretty clearly not on the same page as yours.
> 
> Seriously, though, one of the things I like about conservatives, at least in general, is that even when we disagree on such matters, we tend not to "go after" each other like cannibals.
> 
> Aside from the topic of gays and "gay rights," though, I'd venture the guess that politically we are pretty close.  You and some of our buddies even opened my eyes on the issue of "guns" and the Second Amendment.  Some differences exist even there, but I am now much more comfortable with the prevailing Conservative POV on that matter.
> 
> I can think of only one other major difference between us.  I am still unclear on the meaning of your not-quite-random use of Capitalization.
Click to expand...


It's a Complicated Explanation...

As for Homosexuals...

I Started a Thread... Join me there, Brother.



peace...


----------



## Emma

Darth Liability said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome... or goodbye. Whichever the case may be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be welcome HERE.  And since HERE is where we are, it's the only place that makes sense to comment about.
Click to expand...

I was referring to 'here'. And your comment that implied you might not stick around.


----------



## SunWorshiper

NYcarbineer said:


> Well,
> 
> I see I'll have to check in here more often.



Good to see you here man!


----------



## Liability

Emma said:


> Darth Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome... or goodbye. Whichever the case may be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be welcome HERE.  And since HERE is where we are, it's the only place that makes sense to comment about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to 'here'. And your comment that implied you might not stick around.
Click to expand...



What comment did I make that suggested to you that I might not stick around?


----------



## xotoxi

Liability...I see that you have removed your mask.


----------



## Liability

While trying to figure out whatever Emma might be going-on about, I take this opportunity to note what may be obvious.

My USMB username has been changed.  The faux-_Liability's_ abandonment of his effort to usurp my handle has allowed a certain venerable Administrator to give me that handle back for my use, here.

So the once and present Darth Liability is now, for purposes of THIS Board, just plain, unadorned Liability once again.  Well, perhaps not UNadorned.  There is that laurel thing!


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> Liability...I see that you have removed your mask.



Wrong Darth.

I have never been that handsome!


----------



## Oddball

xotoxi said:


> Liability...I see that you have removed your mask.


...


----------



## Liability

Dude said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability...I see that you have removed your mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


An edit of epic proportions!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

> You must spread some reputation around before you can give it to Dude again.


----------



## xotoxi

Dude said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability...I see that you have removed your mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

 





Don't fuck with my post!


----------



## Oddball

Hey!..Hey!...Hey!....There's a beverage here!!!!


----------



## mal

Has the whole World gone Crazy? Am I the only one around here who gives a Shit about the Rules?



peace...


----------



## Dis

tha malcontent said:


> Has the whole World gone Crazy? Am I the only one around here who gives a Shit about the Rules?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



More like you think someone drew the attention away from you, and now you're jealous?


----------



## Gunny

tha malcontent said:


> Has the whole World gone Crazy? Am I the only one around here who gives a Shit about the Rules?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Which rule(s) in particular would you be referring to?  We have about 4-5 rules that are inviolable.  Screw with one of them and you'll find out who gives a shit REAL fast.


----------



## mal

Gunny said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has the whole World gone Crazy? Am I the only one around here who gives a Shit about the Rules?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which rule(s) in particular would you be referring to?  We have about 4-5 rules that are inviolable.  Screw with one of them and you'll find out who gives a shit REAL fast.
Click to expand...


It's a Walter Quote, Gunny... Following in Line with the other Lebowski Quotes...

You need to Stop at whatever Number the Cup of Coffee you are Drynking is!... 



peace...


----------



## Darkwind

Liability said:


> I have migrated here by way of a couple of invites.
> 
> I was Darth Liability in a couple of other places and since some username thief took that handle HERE before I ever joined up, I signed up as Darth Liability.
> 
> I look forward to non-PC posting.
> 
> As ALWAYS, of course, I shall be perfectly refined in all ways.


Late I am to the party it seems.  You have managed to get your real handle back.  Good on the person who gave it up.  I'll hand out props to that person.

I just wouldn't feel right calling you anything other then old..er...I mean Liability...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Darkwind said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have migrated here by way of a couple of invites.
> 
> I was Darth Liability in a couple of other places and since some username thief took that handle HERE before I ever joined up, I signed up as Darth Liability.
> 
> I look forward to non-PC posting.
> 
> As ALWAYS, of course, I shall be perfectly refined in all ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Late I am to the party it seems.  You have managed to get your real handle back.  Good on the person who gave it up.  I'll hand out props to that person.
> 
> I just wouldn't feel right calling you anything other then old..er...I mean Liability...
Click to expand...

Ahh....

Welcome to USMB Darkwind.


----------



## Darkwind

Midnight Marauder said:


> Ahh....
> 
> Welcome to USMB Darkwind.



Thank you.


----------



## mal

The Gatekeeper has Entered...



peace...


----------



## SunWorshiper

Darkwind said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have migrated here by way of a couple of invites.
> 
> I was Darth Liability in a couple of other places and since some username thief took that handle HERE before I ever joined up, I signed up as Darth Liability.
> 
> I look forward to non-PC posting.
> 
> As ALWAYS, of course, I shall be perfectly refined in all ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Late I am to the party it seems.  You have managed to get your real handle back.  Good on the person who gave it up.  I'll hand out props to that person.
> 
> I just wouldn't feel right calling you anything other then old..er...I mean Liability...
Click to expand...


Thanks for the props. I didn't realize that this board was really a serious board and I was just trying to have a little fun with Mal. Anyone who knows Liability knew it wasn't him in the first place. Just having a little fun then I changed it because people took it seriously.


----------



## mal

SunWorshiper said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have migrated here by way of a couple of invites.
> 
> I was Darth Liability in a couple of other places and since some username thief took that handle HERE before I ever joined up, I signed up as Darth Liability.
> 
> I look forward to non-PC posting.
> 
> As ALWAYS, of course, I shall be perfectly refined in all ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Late I am to the party it seems.  You have managed to get your real handle back.  Good on the person who gave it up.  I'll hand out props to that person.
> 
> I just wouldn't feel right calling you anything other then old..er...I mean Liability...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the props. I didn't realize that this board was really a serious board and I was just trying to have a little fun with Mal. Anyone who knows Liability knew it wasn't him in the first place. Just having a little fun then I changed it because people took it seriously.
Click to expand...


I shouldn't Occupy and Ounce of Space in your Dome... But I Obviously do.



peace...


----------



## del

tha malcontent said:


> SunWorshiper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Late I am to the party it seems.  You have managed to get your real handle back.  Good on the person who gave it up.  I'll hand out props to that person.
> 
> I just wouldn't feel right calling you anything other then old..er...I mean Liability...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the props. I didn't realize that this board was really a serious board and I was just trying to have a little fun with Mal. Anyone who knows Liability knew it wasn't him in the first place. Just having a little fun then I changed it because people took it seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I shouldn't Occupy and Ounce of Space in your Dome... But I Obviously do.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


you're delusional, "darth"


----------



## Liability

Darkwind said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have migrated here by way of a couple of invites.
> 
> I was Darth Liability in a couple of other places and since some username thief took that handle HERE before I ever joined up, I signed up as Darth Liability.
> 
> I look forward to non-PC posting.
> 
> As ALWAYS, of course, I shall be perfectly refined in all ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Late I am to the party it seems.  You have managed to get your real handle back.  Good on the person who gave it up.  I'll hand out props to that person.
> 
> I just wouldn't feel right calling you anything other then old..er...I mean Liability...
Click to expand...



Old?

Old?

I may have been a mere Liability once upon a time.  But now I am THE liability.

On to more pressing matters.

First, welcome aboard DW.

Second, what Wind is Dark?


----------



## Liability

SunWorshiper said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have migrated here by way of a couple of invites.
> 
> I was Darth Liability in a couple of other places and since some username thief took that handle HERE before I ever joined up, I signed up as Darth Liability.
> 
> I look forward to non-PC posting.
> 
> As ALWAYS, of course, I shall be perfectly refined in all ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Late I am to the party it seems.  You have managed to get your real handle back.  Good on the person who gave it up.  I'll hand out props to that person.
> 
> I just wouldn't feel right calling you anything other then old..er...I mean Liability...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the props. I didn't realize that this board was really a serious board and I was just trying to have a little fun with Mal. Anyone who knows Liability knew it wasn't him in the first place. Just having a little fun then I changed it because people took it seriously.
Click to expand...


Oh.  Is THAT it?

Well, then, perhaps the time has come to relent on my litany of malevolent incantations on you!?



Thanks for having, in the end, the decency to give up your purloined handle!


----------



## mal

del said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SunWorshiper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the props. I didn't realize that this board was really a serious board and I was just trying to have a little fun with Mal. Anyone who knows Liability knew it wasn't him in the first place. Just having a little fun then I changed it because people took it seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't Occupy and Ounce of Space in your Dome... But I Obviously do.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're delusional, "darth"
Click to expand...


Well, let's see...

I don't go around Searching Messageboards for People I don't Agree with, then Figure out if their Pals have recently Quit other Boards, and then Assume those Identities as to Fuck with them...

They would Occupy my Head if that was the Case...

As I do the Asshat who Took Liability's name for just that Purpose.

What a Fucking Loser you have to be to Spend 1 Second doing something like that.

Internet Cancers, they are.



peace...


----------



## Darkwind

Liability said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have migrated here by way of a couple of invites.
> 
> I was Darth Liability in a couple of other places and since some username thief took that handle HERE before I ever joined up, I signed up as Darth Liability.
> 
> I look forward to non-PC posting.
> 
> As ALWAYS, of course, I shall be perfectly refined in all ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Late I am to the party it seems.  You have managed to get your real handle back.  Good on the person who gave it up.  I'll hand out props to that person.
> 
> I just wouldn't feel right calling you anything other then old..er...I mean Liability...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Old?
> 
> Old?
> 
> I may have been a mere Liability once upon a time.  But now I am THE liability.
> 
> On to more pressing matters.
> 
> First, welcome aboard DW.
> 
> Second, what Wind is Dark?
Click to expand...

Why, the ill-wind that blows is Dark, of course...


----------



## SunWorshiper

tha malcontent said:


> SunWorshiper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Late I am to the party it seems.  You have managed to get your real handle back.  Good on the person who gave it up.  I'll hand out props to that person.
> 
> I just wouldn't feel right calling you anything other then old..er...I mean Liability...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the props. I didn't realize that this board was really a serious board and I was just trying to have a little fun with Mal. Anyone who knows Liability knew it wasn't him in the first place. Just having a little fun then I changed it because people took it seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I shouldn't Occupy and Ounce of Space in your Dome... But I Obviously do.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



 I was having a little bit of fun with you and laughing my ass off like I do when I read most of your posts homie.  Mal just admit that you knew it wasn't Liability after the first post. I find your posts and your persona quite entertaining. a psychological profile of Tha Malcontent would prove quite entertaining. Liability I am sorry for using your handle to have a little fun.


----------



## SunWorshiper

del said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SunWorshiper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the props. I didn't realize that this board was really a serious board and I was just trying to have a little fun with Mal. Anyone who knows Liability knew it wasn't him in the first place. Just having a little fun then I changed it because people took it seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't Occupy and Ounce of Space in your Dome... But I Obviously do.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're delusional, "darth"
Click to expand...


Add a little bit of narcissism to the equation and you have a real hit!


----------



## mal

SunWorshiper said:


> Mal just admit that you knew it wasn't Liability after the first post.



Of course I did... To be Sure I verified it, and told Gunny to Check into you...

Ask him or Liability.

Liability was on his way here, and you took his Name...

No more, no less...

So who are you elsewhere?



peace...


----------



## del

tha malcontent said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't Occupy and Ounce of Space in your Dome... But I Obviously do.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're delusional, "darth"
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, let's see...
> 
> I don't go around Searching Messageboards for People I don't Agree with, then Figure out if their Pals have recently Quit other Boards, and then Assume those Identities as to Fuck with them...
> 
> They would Occupy my Head if that was the Case...
> 
> As I do the Asshat who Took Liability's name for just that Purpose.
> 
> What a Fucking Loser you have to be to Spend 1 Second doing something like that.
> 
> Internet Cancers, they are.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


whatever you say, "darth".


"darth"
you couldn't make this shit up. and you've got your very own cave, too?


----------



## mal

del said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're delusional, "darth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see...
> 
> I don't go around Searching Messageboards for People I don't Agree with, then Figure out if their Pals have recently Quit other Boards, and then Assume those Identities as to Fuck with them...
> 
> They would Occupy my Head if that was the Case...
> 
> As I do the Asshat who Took Liability's name for just that Purpose.
> 
> What a Fucking Loser you have to be to Spend 1 Second doing something like that.
> 
> Internet Cancers, they are.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever you say, "darth".
> 
> 
> "darth"
> you couldn't make this shit up. and you've got your very own cave, too?
Click to expand...


Have you read the Thread title yet?...

There are a half a dozen Darth/e here right now... Liability is one.



peace...


----------



## DiveCon

tha malcontent said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see...
> 
> I don't go around Searching Messageboards for People I don't Agree with, then Figure out if their Pals have recently Quit other Boards, and then Assume those Identities as to Fuck with them...
> 
> They would Occupy my Head if that was the Case...
> 
> As I do the Asshat who Took Liability's name for just that Purpose.
> 
> What a Fucking Loser you have to be to Spend 1 Second doing something like that.
> 
> Internet Cancers, they are.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever you say, "darth".
> 
> 
> "darth"
> you couldn't make this shit up. and you've got your very own cave, too?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read the Thread title yet?...
> 
> There are a half a dozen Darth/e here right now... Liability is one.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

i only know of 3
you, Liability, and darkwind
who are the others?


and btw, here, all it means is you are a star wars freak


----------



## SunWorshiper

Liability said:


> SunWorshiper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Late I am to the party it seems.  You have managed to get your real handle back.  Good on the person who gave it up.  I'll hand out props to that person.
> 
> I just wouldn't feel right calling you anything other then old..er...I mean Liability...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the props. I didn't realize that this board was really a serious board and I was just trying to have a little fun with Mal. Anyone who knows Liability knew it wasn't him in the first place. Just having a little fun then I changed it because people took it seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.  Is THAT it?
> 
> Well, then, perhaps the time has come to relent on my litany of malevolent incantations on you!?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for having, in the end, the decency to give up your purloined handle!
Click to expand...


 It was nothing against you I just knew that our boi Malcontent would have a heartbreak if he thought that it was you chastising him for being a douche. 
I told Gunny that it was a joke that went awry I didn't know that you were coming here. I wouldn't have kept up the facade after the first post it was obvious that I wasn't Liability and I did that on purpose. Hell you and I will get along better here than on the other venues, but we never really had any static there as well.


----------



## del

tha malcontent said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see...
> 
> I don't go around Searching Messageboards for People I don't Agree with, then Figure out if their Pals have recently Quit other Boards, and then Assume those Identities as to Fuck with them...
> 
> They would Occupy my Head if that was the Case...
> 
> As I do the Asshat who Took Liability's name for just that Purpose.
> 
> What a Fucking Loser you have to be to Spend 1 Second doing something like that.
> 
> Internet Cancers, they are.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever you say, "darth".
> 
> 
> "darth"
> you couldn't make this shit up. and you've got your very own cave, too?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read the Thread title yet?...
> 
> There are a half a dozen Darth/e here right now... Liability is one.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


ooooh, a half dozen darths! 
i'm ascared.


cave must be getting crowded, huh?


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever you say, "darth".
> 
> 
> "darth"
> you couldn't make this shit up. and you've got your very own cave, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the Thread title yet?...
> 
> There are a half a dozen Darth/e here right now... Liability is one.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only know of 3
> you, Liability, and darkwind
> who are the others?
Click to expand...


Same answer as you Answer to me in PM about my Question... 



peace...


----------



## mal

del said:


> ooooh, a half dozen darths!
> i'm ascared.
> 
> 
> cave must be getting crowded, huh?



You're Apparently Insecure as Hell...



peace...


----------



## DiveCon

tha malcontent said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the Thread title yet?...
> 
> There are a half a dozen Darth/e here right now... Liability is one.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> i only know of 3
> you, Liability, and darkwind
> who are the others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same answer as you Answer to me in PM about my Question...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

so be it

you seemed proud of it
i didnt know you had darth that were shy
LOL


----------



## mal

SunWorshiper said:


> It was nothing against you I just knew that our boi Malcontent would have a heartbreak if he thought that it was you chastising him for being a douche.
> I told Gunny that it was a joke that went awry I didn't know that you were coming here. I wouldn't have kept up the facade after the first post it was obvious that I wasn't Liability and I did that on purpose. Hell you and I will get along better here than on the other venues, but we never really had any static there as well.



^Internet Cancer who doesn't want to Admit which Troll they are...

You got Outed on your Game, and now you are Trying to Turn it?...

What a Bitch you are.



peace...


----------



## del

tha malcontent said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooh, a half dozen darths!
> i'm ascared.
> 
> 
> cave must be getting crowded, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're Apparently Insecure as Hell...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


you're apparently out after your curfew, "darth"


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> so be it
> 
> you seemed proud of it
> i didnt know you had darth that were shy
> LOL



_I_ don't have anything, Darth Divecon...

They are their own, and if they want to be Known, that's their Deal... 



peace...


----------



## mal

del said:


> you're apparently out after your curfew, "darth"



You are Boring me, and you are a *Mod*...

Have a Good one...

Told Gunny I was Bickering with his Staff.

Won't End well.



peace...


----------



## SunWorshiper

tha malcontent said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't Occupy and Ounce of Space in your Dome... But I Obviously do.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're delusional, "darth"
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, let's see...
> 
> I don't go around Searching Messageboards for People I don't Agree with, then Figure out if their Pals have recently Quit other Boards, and then Assume those Identities as to Fuck with them...
> 
> They would Occupy my Head if that was the Case...
> 
> As I do the Asshat who Took Liability's name for just that Purpose.
> 
> What a Fucking Loser you have to be to Spend 1 Second doing something like that.
> 
> Internet Cancers, they are.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


See, that's the difference between you and Liability. He took it like a man and basically laughed it off when he realized the intent. You on the other hand still take it like a little bitch and a drama queen. That tells it all. It was a joke, it was a spoof, laugh it off instead of having your  nuts in a vice.


----------



## del

tha malcontent said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're apparently out after your curfew, "darth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are Boring me, and you are a *Mod*...
> 
> Have a Good one...
> 
> Told Gunny I was Bickering with his Staff.
> 
> Won't End well.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...





bickering? no, i'm making sport of you, "darth".

do you have the footie pajamas and the matching lunchbox, "darth"?


----------



## DiveCon

tha malcontent said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so be it
> 
> you seemed proud of it
> i didnt know you had darth that were shy
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I_ don't have anything, Darth Divecon...
> 
> They are their own, and if they want to be Known, that's their Deal...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

dont call me that
i left that group after they treated me and several others like shit
if you want to belong to a group that operates like that, have at it
when those people violated the charter, the group ceased to exist to me


----------



## mal

SunWorshiper said:


> See, that's the difference between you and Liability. He took it like a man and basically laughed it off when he realized the intent. You on the other hand still take it like a little bitch and a drama queen. That tells it all. It was a joke, it was a spoof, laugh it off instead of having your  nuts in a vice.



Try being Honest and let everyone Know who you are...

And you weren't Joking, and we aren't Friends...

This is an Adorable Attempt and Sweeping your Shit under the Rug...



peace...


----------



## SunWorshiper

tha malcontent said:


> SunWorshiper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal just admit that you knew it wasn't Liability after the first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did... To be Sure I verified it, and told Gunny to Check into you...
> 
> Ask him or Liability.
> 
> Liability was on his way here, and you took his Name...
> 
> No more, no less...
> 
> So who are you elsewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Yeah I'm sure that Gunny was at your immediate behest!  I'm sure you will figure out who I am eventually. Take some guesses.


----------



## mal

SunWorshiper said:


> Yeah I'm sure that Gunny was at your immediate behest!  I'm sure you will figure out who I am eventually. Take some guesses.



You came here Humpin' my Leg...

And you will Continue to, because you and yours can't Help yourselves...

Carry on.

Done Entertaining your Obsession.

You are Obviously NOT Honest enough to say who you are...



peace...


----------



## SunWorshiper

del said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're delusional, "darth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see...
> 
> I don't go around Searching Messageboards for People I don't Agree with, then Figure out if their Pals have recently Quit other Boards, and then Assume those Identities as to Fuck with them...
> 
> They would Occupy my Head if that was the Case...
> 
> As I do the Asshat who Took Liability's name for just that Purpose.
> 
> What a Fucking Loser you have to be to Spend 1 Second doing something like that.
> 
> Internet Cancers, they are.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever you say, "darth".
> 
> 
> "darth"
> you couldn't make this shit up. and you've got your very own cave, too?
Click to expand...


And he's sharpening his hammers! Whatever the fuck that means!


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> dont call me that
> i left that group after they treated me and several others like shit
> if you want to belong to a group that operates like that, have at it
> when those people violated the charter, the group ceased to exist to me



It was little more than a Point of Reference for *Mod**del*...



peace...


----------



## del

tha malcontent said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont call me that
> i left that group after they treated me and several others like shit
> if you want to belong to a group that operates like that, have at it
> when those people violated the charter, the group ceased to exist to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was little more than a Point of Reference for *Mod**del*...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


i don't need a point of reference, "darth"
i know a jackass by itself or in a herd.

or a cave


----------



## random3434

tha malcontent said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're apparently out after your curfew, "darth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are Boring me, and you are a *Mod*...
> 
> Have a Good one...
> 
> Told Gunny I was Bickering with his Staff.
> 
> Won't End well.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


FYI, before you run crying to Gunny about something a mod does on here to you, keep in mind we are allowed to post to whoever we want, just like you all.

We can "bicker" with you, agree with you, disagree with you, tease you, just like everyone else on here. 


Nobody is "bickering" with you as a mod, just as a poster who thinks your,,,well, I'm sure you've figured out what he thinks of you......


Gunny doesn't like to play babysitter, that's why he has us.


----------



## DiveCon

tha malcontent said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont call me that
> i left that group after they treated me and several others like shit
> if you want to belong to a group that operates like that, have at it
> when those people violated the charter, the group ceased to exist to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was little more than a Point of Reference for *Mod**del*...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

you need to quit that line, he is not addressing you as a mod


----------



## SunWorshiper

DiveCon said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever you say, "darth".
> 
> 
> "darth"
> you couldn't make this shit up. and you've got your very own cave, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the Thread title yet?...
> 
> There are a half a dozen Darth/e here right now... Liability is one.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only know of 3
> you, Liability, and darkwind
> who are the others?
> 
> 
> and btw, here, all it means is you are a star wars freak
Click to expand...


That  Darth shit is quite laughable. 
"are the Darth conservatives fighting for our freedom even  though many of us have never served in the military to fight for that freedom  just like the chicken hawk talk show host we worship."


----------



## DiveCon

SunWorshiper said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the Thread title yet?...
> 
> There are a half a dozen Darth/e here right now... Liability is one.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> i only know of 3
> you, Liability, and darkwind
> who are the others?
> 
> 
> and btw, here, all it means is you are a star wars freak
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Darth shit is quite laughable.
> "are the Darth conservatives fighting for our freedom even though many of us have never served in the military to fight for that freedom just like the chicken hawk talk show host we worship."
Click to expand...

that is not a fair assesment
many of the darth were either currently serving, or vets

so you can stick that chickenhawk shit where the sun dont shine
no one that served does that shit 
it doesnt matter if you served or not, this isnt starship troopers when you have to join the military to be a "citizen"


----------



## SunWorshiper

del said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever you say, "darth".
> 
> 
> "darth"
> you couldn't make this shit up. and you've got your very own cave, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the Thread title yet?...
> 
> There are a half a dozen Darth/e here right now... Liability is one.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ooooh, a half dozen darths!
> i'm ascared.
> 
> 
> cave must be getting crowded, huh?
Click to expand...


With all of those sharpened hammers they have you should be ascared!


----------



## SunWorshiper

tha malcontent said:


> SunWorshiper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing against you I just knew that our boi Malcontent would have a heartbreak if he thought that it was you chastising him for being a douche.
> I told Gunny that it was a joke that went awry I didn't know that you were coming here. I wouldn't have kept up the facade after the first post it was obvious that I wasn't Liability and I did that on purpose. Hell you and I will get along better here than on the other venues, but we never really had any static there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Internet Cancer who doesn't want to Admit which Troll they are...
> 
> You got Outed on your Game, and now you are Trying to Turn it?...
> 
> What a Bitch you are.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


The only bitch here is you. How retarded does it sound to call oneself a darth and then have the fantasy that they are "sitting in their cave and sharpening their hammers"? 
I Outed myself you fucking Idiot.


----------



## SunWorshiper

tha malcontent said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so be it
> 
> you seemed proud of it
> i didnt know you had darth that were shy
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I_ don't have anything, Darth Divecon...
> 
> They are their own, and if they want to be Known, that's their Deal...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Ooooooh how mysterious! Watch out everybody the Darthettes are here! They can pop up at any second!  The only power the darth fags have is at the other venue. On this forum you are just a bunch of limpdicks living in fantasy land, ok baby!?


----------



## SunWorshiper

del said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're apparently out after your curfew, "darth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are Boring me, and you are a *Mod*...
> 
> Have a Good one...
> 
> Told Gunny I was Bickering with his Staff.
> 
> Won't End well.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bickering? no, i'm making sport of you, "darth".
> 
> do you have the footie pajamas and the matching lunchbox, "darth"?
Click to expand...


----------



## SunWorshiper

tha malcontent said:


> SunWorshiper said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the difference between you and Liability. He took it like a man and basically laughed it off when he realized the intent. You on the other hand still take it like a little bitch and a drama queen. That tells it all. It was a joke, it was a spoof, laugh it off instead of having your  nuts in a vice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try being Honest and let everyone Know who you are...
> 
> And you weren't Joking, and we aren't Friends...
> 
> This is an Adorable Attempt and Sweeping your Shit under the Rug...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Oh give it up darth boy! I see that I am Occupying Your *mind* Go sharpen your hammers in your cave.


----------



## SunWorshiper

tha malcontent said:


> SunWorshiper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm sure that Gunny was at your immediate behest!  I'm sure you will figure out who I am eventually. Take some guesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came here Humpin' my Leg...
> 
> And you will Continue to, because you and yours can't Help yourselves...
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Done Entertaining your Obsession.
> 
> You are Obviously NOT Honest enough to say who you are...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


The only one humping your leg is yourself you delusional narcissistic tool!


----------



## SunWorshiper

DiveCon said:


> SunWorshiper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i only know of 3
> you, Liability, and darkwind
> who are the others?
> 
> 
> and btw, here, all it means is you are a star wars freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Darth shit is quite laughable.
> "are the Darth conservatives fighting for our freedom even though many of us have never served in the military to fight for that freedom just like the chicken hawk talk show host we worship."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is not a fair assesment
> many of the darth were either currently serving, or vets
> 
> so you can stick that chickenhawk shit where the sun dont shine
> no one that served does that shit
> it doesnt matter if you served or not, this isnt starship troopers when you have to join the military to be a "citizen"
Click to expand...


My error in using Tha Malcontent as an example of the darths.


----------



## Article 15

Heh ... looked what the echo chamber coughed up.


----------



## random3434

Article 15 said:


> Heh ... looked what the echo chamber coughed up.



As long as it wasn't the Echo Zulu!


----------



## Article 15

Echo Zulu said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh ... looked what the echo chamber coughed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it wasn't the Echo Zulu!
Click to expand...


Nah you are WAY too cool for that.


----------



## Oddball

Article 15 said:


> Heh ... looked what the echo chamber coughed up.


I'm not so certain it came out that end.


----------



## random3434

Article 15 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh ... looked what the echo chamber coughed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it wasn't the Echo Zulu!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah you are WAY too cool for that.
Click to expand...


Thanks babe! 

I don't want to be any kind of Echo Chamber to men who still play with their Star War toys! 

I am *******************!


----------



## Toro

It's actually pretty amusing that people whom virtually no one here has ever heard of show up at this board proclaiming they are the real this or that.

As if we care.


----------



## Oddball

Uh-oh....Them asterisks are a-springin' up everywhere!!


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it wasn't the Echo Zulu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah you are WAY too cool for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks babe!
> 
> I don't want to be any kind of Echo Chamber to men who still play with their Star War toys!
> 
> I am *******************!
Click to expand...

hey now, there is nothing wrong with collecting star wars toys err, oh wait, you said PLAY with them

nevermind


----------



## SunWorshiper

Dude said:


> Uh-oh....Them asterisks are a-springin' up everywhere!!


----------



## Liability

SunWorshiper said:


> * * * * Liability I am sorry for using your handle to have a little fun.



Consider it forgotten.

As I suggested before, I appreciate the fact that you just gave it back without being a dork.

And contrary to my usual posting style, I have to note this: I am not just being sarcastic, for once.


----------



## mal

Echo Zulu said:


> FYI, before you run crying to Gunny about something a mod does on here to you, keep in mind we are allowed to post to whoever we want, just like you all.
> 
> We can "bicker" with you, agree with you, disagree with you, tease you, just like everyone else on here.
> 
> 
> Nobody is "bickering" with you as a mod, just as a poster who thinks your,,,well, I'm sure you've figured out what he thinks of you......
> 
> 
> Gunny doesn't like to play babysitter, that's why he has us.



First of all, Fuck you with the Running Crying to Gunny Shit...

The First Mod that Crawled up my Leg and Started Humping later Apologized for Using the Mod Status in the Back and Forth...

I didn't Cry to Gunny about it, he Inserted himself in it as if I Called out a Mod without Provocation.

So in that, I am not getting into with YOU or any other Mod her, or elsewhere...

Not a Smart Battle, in my Opinion.

Got a Problem with that, Cry to somebody else...

Not Debating you, not having a Pissing Contest with you... Nada.

Have a Good one, and tell the other Mods that to...

Wana say Hi, "Oh, you liked that Movie too?", then that's a Different Story.

Simply not Engaging Junenile Bullshit from People with the Power.

Other Fucks here who will Inevidably Hump my Leg until they Leave...

Well, that's a Different Story.

Although the Shitbag Cancer of the Message Boards who came here Specifically to Fuck with me and Stole Liability's Message Board Persona?...

Fuck that Douchebag...

The Last Response I gave it is the Last one.



peace...


----------



## Oddball

Oooo....Can I help??


----------



## mal

Dude said:


> Oooo....Can I help??



I'm sure you can... And will.

Looks fun, jump in!

I'm the New Rage!...

Hell, the Mods can't even Avoid me here!

Good Times!



peace...


----------



## Oddball

So much for that "last word"!!


----------



## Agnapostate

WTF is this shit thread?


----------



## random3434

Dude said:


> So much for that "last word"!!



I was just going to say the same thing!   

This is more entertaining than a rerun of "The Nanny!"


----------



## hjmick

Agnapostate said:


> WTF is this shit thread?



A waste of bandwidth?


----------



## Agnapostate

Does Cunny realize how difficult his little wordfilter toy has made it to post


----------



## random3434

You forgot to add *********************


----------



## mal

Agnapostate said:


> Does Cunny realize how difficult his little wordfilter toy has made it to post



Cunny?... That's a Fat Pic of the Sith Lord...



peace...


----------



## Agnapostate

Oh, I didn't mean the Sith Lord of this forum! No, his head is shinier than Vader's; he's got the Mr. Clean look going.


----------



## Article 15

You know, Mal, you are a lot cooler when minding an imaginary bar.


----------



## mal

Article 15 said:


> You know, Mal, you are a lot cooler when minding an imaginary bar.



Thanks for Noticing... 

Damn, you guys Know a Disturbingly Large amount about my Online Activity...

Get Hobbies, mmmkay. 



peace...


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> you need to quit that line, he is not addressing you as a mod



Trying to get a Mod Job here now, Divey?... 



peace...


----------



## Article 15

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, Mal, you are a lot cooler when minding an imaginary bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for Noticing...
> 
> Damn, you guys Know a Disturbingly Large amount about my Online Activity...
> 
> Get Hobbies, mmmkay.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


With your ego it doesn't surprise me that you don't know who I am ... I spent nearly 2 years hanging out at the same fascist state you came from.

I know plenty about you.


----------



## Xenophon

The Douchebaggery is strong in this one.









tha malcontent said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, before you run crying to Gunny about something a mod does on here to you, keep in mind we are allowed to post to whoever we want, just like you all.
> 
> We can "bicker" with you, agree with you, disagree with you, tease you, just like everyone else on here.
> 
> 
> Nobody is "bickering" with you as a mod, just as a poster who thinks your,,,well, I'm sure you've figured out what he thinks of you......
> 
> 
> Gunny doesn't like to play babysitter, that's why he has us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, Fuck you with the Running Crying to Gunny Shit...
> 
> The First Mod that Crawled up my Leg and Started Humping later Apologized for Using the Mod Status in the Back and Forth...
> 
> I didn't Cry to Gunny about it, he Inserted himself in it as if I Called out a Mod without Provocation.
> 
> So in that, I am not getting into with YOU or any other Mod her, or elsewhere...
> 
> Not a Smart Battle, in my Opinion.
> 
> Got a Problem with that, Cry to somebody else...
> 
> Not Debating you, not having a Pissing Contest with you... Nada.
> 
> Have a Good one, and tell the other Mods that to...
> 
> Wana say Hi, "Oh, you liked that Movie too?", then that's a Different Story.
> 
> Simply not Engaging Junenile Bullshit from People with the Power.
> 
> Other Fucks here who will Inevidably Hump my Leg until they Leave...
> 
> Well, that's a Different Story.
> 
> Although the Shitbag Cancer of the Message Boards who came here Specifically to Fuck with me and Stole Liability's Message Board Persona?...
> 
> Fuck that Douchebag...
> 
> The Last Response I gave it is the Last one.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

tha malcontent said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to quit that line, he is not addressing you as a mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get a Mod Job here now, Divey?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

nope, just giving you a word of advice
things like that comment are one of the few things that get you in trouble here


----------



## DiveCon

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, Mal, you are a lot cooler when minding an imaginary bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for Noticing...
> 
> Damn, you guys Know a Disturbingly Large amount about my Online Activity...
> 
> Get Hobbies, mmmkay.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With your ego it doesn't surprise me that you don't know who I am ... I spent nearly 2 years hanging out at the same fascist state you came from.
> 
> I know plenty about you.
Click to expand...

and you even used the same name
imagine that
LOL


----------



## mal

Article 15 said:


> With your ego it doesn't surprise me that you don't know who I am ... I spent nearly 2 years hanging out at the same fascist state you came from.
> 
> I know plenty about you.



Read this Slowly... This is a Messsage Board...

So is the Place with my Bar...

Not Real...  We are all on here for whatever Reason we are and we all have Lives where I am Sure you don't Brag about being a Moderator where People are Talking about getting Peanuts stuck in their Dicks...

I don't Care to Uncover "the Puzzle" of who you are, or Dude, or anyone else...

If you want to tell me, Cool...

If you or anyone else wants to Fuck with me without Provocation, then I will Return in Kind...

Well, in your Case, I won't, cause your Mod...

I would Love to have some Debate and was Hoping that the Initial Shit Flinging was over, but Apparently I was Wrong...

Carry on.



peace...


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for Noticing...
> 
> Damn, you guys Know a Disturbingly Large amount about my Online Activity...
> 
> Get Hobbies, mmmkay.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With your ego it doesn't surprise me that you don't know who I am ... I spent nearly 2 years hanging out at the same fascist state you came from.
> 
> I know plenty about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you even used the same name
> imagine that
> LOL
Click to expand...


Don't Remember "Article 15"...

Sorry.

But then again there's only Hundreds of Come and Goes @ the Rainbow...



peace...


----------



## Liability

Say what you will, but it looks a bit to me like Mal has a point.  This useless thread was originally an intro thread for me under my brief _former_ user-name.

But it has morphed into a pile-on directed at tha malcontent.

That may seem normal to all of you regulars here, but it seems a bit douchey to a few of us.

Meanwhile President Obama and the libtarded Democrat Parody is busy (and efficiently) undermining the Constitutional and capitalist basis for this Republic and Nation.  And the liberoidals lap it up like the idiocy being perpetrated on America is somehow a salvation.  

It isn't.


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to quit that line, he is not addressing you as a mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get a Mod Job here now, Divey?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, just giving you a word of advice
> things like that comment are one of the few things that get you in trouble here
Click to expand...


I've already been in Trouble, Brotha...



peace...


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> Say what you will, but it looks a bit to me like Mal has a point.  This useless thread was originally an intro thread for me under my brief _former_ user-name.
> 
> But it has morphed into a pile-on directed at tha malcontent.
> 
> That may seem normal to all of you regulars here, but it seems a bit douchey to a few of us.
> 
> Meanwhile President Obama and the libtarded Democrat Parody is busy (and efficiently) undermining the Constitutional and capitalist basis for this Republic and Nation.  And the liberoidals lap it up like the idiocy being perpetrated on America is somehow a salvation.
> 
> It isn't.



Yes, it seems to me that the Left is Laughing with Joy when Conservatives are going after Conservatives with the Bait of Douchebag Liberals and Societal Anarchists...

A Focus on Defeating Obama and the DemocRATS would be a HELL of a Lot more Productive than Aimlessly Shit Flinging...

I am Done with it... Thanks for the Reminder, DL...



peace...


----------



## strollingbones

when you look for trouble you will find it....

got a problem with article 15?   fuck yourself then...need calification on anything else...let me know...


----------



## random3434

Liability said:


> Say what you will, but it looks a bit to me like Mal has a point.  This useless thread was originally an intro thread for me under my brief _former_ user-name.
> 
> But it has morphed into a pile-on directed at tha malcontent.
> 
> That may seem normal to all of you regulars here, but it seems a bit douchey to a few of us.
> 
> Meanwhile President Obama and the libtarded Democrat Parody is busy (and efficiently) undermining the Constitutional and capitalist basis for this Republic and Nation.  And the liberoidals lap it up like the idiocy being perpetrated on America is somehow a salvation.
> 
> It isn't.



You do know there is a section here to discuss politics, don't you?

You can take up all your rants about the government and those evil libs there, trust me you'll be in good company with a bunch of people on here agreeing with you! 

Try it, you'll like it! 

This is an introduction thread like you said, we are all just getting to know each other now, aren't we?


----------



## strollingbones

ahh partisan hacks....the irony....


----------



## Article 15

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With your ego it doesn't surprise me that you don't know who I am ... I spent nearly 2 years hanging out at the same fascist state you came from.
> 
> I know plenty about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read this Slowly... This is a Messsage Board...
> 
> So is the Place with my Bar...
> 
> Not Real...  We are all on here for whatever Reason we are and we all have Lives where I am Sure you don't Brag about being a Moderator where People are Talking about getting Peanuts stuck in their Dicks...
> 
> I don't Care to Uncover "the Puzzle" of who you are, or Dude, or anyone else...
> 
> If you want to tell me, Cool...
> 
> If you or anyone else wants to Fuck with me without Provocation, then I will Return in Kind...
> 
> Well, in your Case, I won't, cause your Mod...
> 
> I would Love to have some Debate and was Hoping that the Initial Shit Flinging was over, but Apparently I was Wrong...
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


You brought the reaction you got from the natives on yourself with your arrogance.  

But just like the old commercial says, "you only get a one chance to make a first impression."

You are going have to live with the one you made here.


----------



## DiveCon

tha malcontent said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get a Mod Job here now, Divey?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> nope, just giving you a word of advice
> things like that comment are one of the few things that get you in trouble here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already been in Trouble, Brotha...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

and that is rather typical, for you 

you gonna learn from it yet?


----------



## strollingbones

i tell ya what is a bit douchey...coming in here....acting like you are taking it over...(hell yea i got the memo gunny...seems someone else diddnt) acting like a bunch of rabid cons are gonna scare anyone?
ooooooooooo big bad cons on the net...or rather...keyboard cowards


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, just giving you a word of advice
> things like that comment are one of the few things that get you in trouble here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already been in Trouble, Brotha...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that is rather typical, for you
> 
> you gonna learn from it yet?
Click to expand...


Somehow I have Survived @ the Redundant One's Rainbow for 6 years...

Even though every Mod there wants me Gone...

Learn?... Doubtfully... Online, I am who I am.

This is a Good way to Vent, ya Know?...

Have a Good Evening, Brotha...



peace...


----------



## random3434

> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Done with it... Thanks for the Reminder, DL...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Yeah, right, you said that 2 pages ago!


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Say what you will, but it looks a bit to me like Mal has a point. This useless thread was originally an intro thread for me under my brief _former_ user-name.
> 
> But it has morphed into a pile-on directed at tha malcontent.
> 
> That may seem normal to all of you regulars here, but it seems a bit douchey to a few of us.
> 
> Meanwhile President Obama and the libtarded Democrat Parody is busy (and efficiently) undermining the Constitutional and capitalist basis for this Republic and Nation. And the liberoidals lap it up like the idiocy being perpetrated on America is somehow a salvation.
> 
> It isn't.


when you come in and strap a lightning rod to your ass(like Mal did) your gonna get some sparks on your ass


and for those that didnt see him do it, its not in this thread, but in his own intro thread
it just kinda carried over


----------



## mal

strollingbones said:


> i tell ya what is a bit douchey...coming in here....acting like you are taking it over...(hell yea i got the memo gunny...seems someone else diddnt) acting like a bunch of rabid cons are gonna scare anyone?
> ooooooooooo big bad cons on the net...or rather...keyboard cowards



You need a Hug!...



peace...


----------



## mal

Echo Zulu said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Done with it... Thanks for the Reminder, DL...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right, you said that 2 pages ago!
Click to expand...


Touche!...

These Message Boards are Like Crack Rock...

Not like I'd Know what that is...

Heroin is my Deal.



peace...


----------



## Liability

Echo Zulu said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will, but it looks a bit to me like Mal has a point.  This useless thread was originally an intro thread for me under my brief _former_ user-name.
> 
> But it has morphed into a pile-on directed at tha malcontent.
> 
> That may seem normal to all of you regulars here, but it seems a bit douchey to a few of us.
> 
> Meanwhile President Obama and the libtarded Democrat Parody is busy (and efficiently) undermining the Constitutional and capitalist basis for this Republic and Nation.  And the liberoidals lap it up like the idiocy being perpetrated on America is somehow a salvation.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know there is a section here to discuss politics, don't you?
> 
> You can take up all your rants about the government and those evil libs there, trust me you'll be in good company with a bunch of people on here agreeing with you!
> 
> Try it, you'll like it!
> 
> This is an introduction thread like you said, we are all just getting to know each other now, aren't we?
Click to expand...


I know there are places to talk politics.  I also know there's a special designated place to flame someone.  This thread aint in that Flame pit (yet).

Put it there.  I couldn't give a hoot.

Nevertheless, the undue and fairly large-scale attention being foisted upon tha malcontent is indicative of something -- and whatever that something is, it sure doesn't appear to be related to "getting to know each other."

In any event, I'm thinking a bit out loud here.  I have spent some time in a couple of other threads, but not enough in the real discussion threads for the most part.  It looks like I am not alone in that, however....


----------



## geauxtohell

As a brief aside to an otherwise awesome hootanany:

Hello Liability.


----------



## random3434

geauxtohell said:


> As a brief aside to an otherwise awesome hootanany:
> 
> Hello Liability.



We are here to entertain you!


----------



## Xenophon

Liability said:


> Nevertheless, the undue and fairly large-scale attention being foisted upon tha malcontent is indicative of something --


Yes, that he is the biggest douchebag to blow in here in a long time.


----------



## Liability

geauxtohell said:


> As a brief aside to an otherwise awesome hootanany:
> 
> Hello Liability.



Hey geaux:  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Liability

Xenophon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, the undue and fairly large-scale attention being foisted upon tha malcontent is indicative of something --
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that he is the biggest douchebag to blow in here in a long time.
Click to expand...


Well -- don't be so hasty.

You haven't really gotten to know ME, yet!


----------



## Oddball

Echo Zulu said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a brief aside to an otherwise awesome hootanany:
> 
> Hello Liability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are here to entertain you!
Click to expand...

We can start a food fight, it that'll help.

Oh, yeah.........


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will, but it looks a bit to me like Mal has a point.  This useless thread was originally an intro thread for me under my brief _former_ user-name.
> 
> But it has morphed into a pile-on directed at tha malcontent.
> 
> That may seem normal to all of you regulars here, but it seems a bit douchey to a few of us.
> 
> Meanwhile President Obama and the libtarded Democrat Parody is busy (and efficiently) undermining the Constitutional and capitalist basis for this Republic and Nation.  And the liberoidals lap it up like the idiocy being perpetrated on America is somehow a salvation.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know there is a section here to discuss politics, don't you?
> 
> You can take up all your rants about the government and those evil libs there, trust me you'll be in good company with a bunch of people on here agreeing with you!
> 
> Try it, you'll like it!
> 
> This is an introduction thread like you said, we are all just getting to know each other now, aren't we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know there are places to talk politics.  I also know there's a special designated place to flame someone.  This thread aint in that Flame pit (yet).
> 
> Put it there.  I couldn't give a hoot.
> 
> Nevertheless, the undue and fairly large-scale attention being foisted upon tha malcontent is indicative of something -- and whatever that something is, it sure doesn't appear to be related to "getting to know each other."
> 
> In any event, I'm thinking a bit out loud here.  I have spent some time in a couple of other threads, but not enough in the real discussion threads for the most part.  It looks like I am not alone in that, however....
Click to expand...

read his intro thread
he brought it on himself


----------



## strollingbones

o please niggia...dc you know cons never accept the consequences of their own actions.....


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know there is a section here to discuss politics, don't you?
> 
> You can take up all your rants about the government and those evil libs there, trust me you'll be in good company with a bunch of people on here agreeing with you!
> 
> Try it, you'll like it!
> 
> This is an introduction thread like you said, we are all just getting to know each other now, aren't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are places to talk politics.  I also know there's a special designated place to flame someone.  This thread aint in that Flame pit (yet).
> 
> Put it there.  I couldn't give a hoot.
> 
> Nevertheless, the undue and fairly large-scale attention being foisted upon tha malcontent is indicative of something -- and whatever that something is, it sure doesn't appear to be related to "getting to know each other."
> 
> In any event, I'm thinking a bit out loud here.  I have spent some time in a couple of other threads, but not enough in the real discussion threads for the most part.  It looks like I am not alone in that, however....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read his intro thread
> he brought it on himself
Click to expand...


THIS isn't HIS intro thread.   What he arguably "brought on himself" THERE might more logically be posted THERE.

Naturally, where ever he goes he will draw a few slams.  That's not unexpected.  But dog-piles in OTHER threads?

If that's SOP for this place, it's too bad.  

I mean, hell;  this is MY intro thread.  How come the malcontent is getting all the good hatin'?


----------



## DiveCon

strollingbones said:


> o please niggia...dc you know cons never accept the consequences of their own actions.....


uh, you forgettin somfin?


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are places to talk politics.  I also know there's a special designated place to flame someone.  This thread aint in that Flame pit (yet).
> 
> Put it there.  I couldn't give a hoot.
> 
> Nevertheless, the undue and fairly large-scale attention being foisted upon tha malcontent is indicative of something -- and whatever that something is, it sure doesn't appear to be related to "getting to know each other."
> 
> In any event, I'm thinking a bit out loud here.  I have spent some time in a couple of other threads, but not enough in the real discussion threads for the most part.  It looks like I am not alone in that, however....
> 
> 
> 
> read his intro thread
> he brought it on himself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS isn't HIS intro thread.   What he arguably "brought on himself" THERE might more logically be posted THERE.
> 
> Naturally, where ever he goes he will draw a few slams.  That's not unexpected.  But dog-piles in OTHER threads?
> 
> If that's SOP for this place, it's too bad.
> 
> I mean, hell;  this is MY intro thread.  How come the malcontent is getting all the good hatin'?
Click to expand...

HE carried it over


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> read his intro thread
> he brought it on himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS isn't HIS intro thread.   What he arguably "brought on himself" THERE might more logically be posted THERE.
> 
> Naturally, where ever he goes he will draw a few slams.  That's not unexpected.  But dog-piles in OTHER threads?
> 
> If that's SOP for this place, it's too bad.
> 
> I mean, hell;  this is MY intro thread.  How come the malcontent is getting all the good hatin'?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE carried it over
Click to expand...


I thought I just read that libs are into "responsibility!"  So it would APPEAR that THEY (and a few others) are the ones "bringing it" over here.

(I award myself props for that flawless logic.  All are welcome to praise me greatly on that account!)


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS isn't HIS intro thread.   What he arguably "brought on himself" THERE might more logically be posted THERE.
> 
> Naturally, where ever he goes he will draw a few slams.  That's not unexpected.  But dog-piles in OTHER threads?
> 
> If that's SOP for this place, it's too bad.
> 
> I mean, hell;  this is MY intro thread.  How come the malcontent is getting all the good hatin'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE carried it over
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I just read that libs are into "responsibility!"  So it would APPEAR that THEY (and a few others) are the ones "bringing it" over here.
> 
> (I award myself props for that flawless logic.  All are welcome to praise me greatly on that account!)
Click to expand...

naw, you cant blame it on anyone but him

i even PM'd him(just as i did you) to chill out
you took the advice, he didnt


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> HE carried it over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I just read that libs are into "responsibility!"  So it would APPEAR that THEY (and a few others) are the ones "bringing it" over here.
> 
> (I award myself props for that flawless logic.  All are welcome to praise me greatly on that account!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw, you cant blame it on anyone but him
> 
> i even PM'd him(just as i did you) to chill out
> you took the advice, he didnt
Click to expand...



You may have sent a PM.  I saw your "advice" on the main board.  I disagreed with you, but decided that you might nevertheless have a bit of a point.  I KNOW I was guilty of making an assumption or two.  Accordingly, partly pursuant to your advice, and partly due to my own recognition of my mistake, I believe I did take it back a notch.

But the pack which is currently on 'dog-pile patrol' are the ones who are responsible for their dog-piling behavior.  It may be true that the malcontent brings that kind of thing out in some people, but whatever THEIR motivation, they bear personal responsiblity for THEIR own behavior.

Thus endeth today's lesson!  (And once again I accord myself props for the pure logic of my post!   )


----------



## del

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I just read that libs are into "responsibility!"  So it would APPEAR that THEY (and a few others) are the ones "bringing it" over here.
> 
> (I award myself props for that flawless logic.  All are welcome to praise me greatly on that account!)
> 
> 
> 
> naw, you cant blame it on anyone but him
> 
> i even PM'd him(just as i did you) to chill out
> you took the advice, he didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may have sent a PM.  I saw your "advice" on the main board.  I disagreed with you, but decided that you might nevertheless have a bit of a point.  I KNOW I was guilty of making an assumption or two.  Accordingly, partly pursuant to your advice, and partly due to my own recognition of my mistake, I believe I did take it back a notch.
> 
> But the pack which is currently on 'dog-pile patrol' are the ones who are responsible for their dog-piling behavior.  It may be true that the malcontent brings that kind of thing out in some people, but whatever THEIR motivation, they bear personal responsiblity for THEIR own behavior.
> 
> Thus endeth today's lesson!  (And once again I accord myself props for the pure logic of my post!   )
Click to expand...


hi
your buddy's a douche bag.
jury's still out on you


----------



## random3434

I wonder how many men have belly's that fold below their stomach?

Gross!


----------



## strollingbones

i am ready to vote.....


----------



## del

tha malcontent said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, before you run crying to Gunny about something a mod does on here to you, keep in mind we are allowed to post to whoever we want, just like you all.
> 
> We can "bicker" with you, agree with you, disagree with you, tease you, just like everyone else on here.
> 
> 
> Nobody is "bickering" with you as a mod, just as a poster who thinks your,,,well, I'm sure you've figured out what he thinks of you......
> 
> 
> Gunny doesn't like to play babysitter, that's why he has us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, Fuck you with the Running Crying to Gunny Shit...
> 
> The First Mod that Crawled up my Leg and Started Humping later Apologized for Using the Mod Status in the Back and Forth...
> 
> I didn't Cry to Gunny about it, he Inserted himself in it as if I Called out a Mod without Provocation.
> 
> So in that, I am not getting into with YOU or any other Mod her, or elsewhere...
> 
> Not a Smart Battle, in my Opinion.
> 
> Got a Problem with that, Cry to somebody else...
> 
> Not Debating you, not having a Pissing Contest with you... Nada.
> 
> Have a Good one, and tell the other Mods that to...
> 
> Wana say Hi, "Oh, you liked that Movie too?", then that's a Different Story.
> 
> Simply not Engaging Junenile Bullshit from People with the Power.
> 
> Other Fucks here who will Inevidably Hump my Leg until they Leave...
> 
> Well, that's a Different Story.
> 
> Although the Shitbag Cancer of the Message Boards who came here Specifically to Fuck with me and Stole Liability's Message Board Persona?...
> 
> Fuck that Douchebag...
> 
> The Last Response I gave it is the Last one.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


want some cheese with that?


----------



## strollingbones

damn i am gonna go look for some phone bone


----------



## del

strollingbones said:


> i am ready to vote.....



well, i'm not, he might be okay. 
it's not his fault his buddy's a tool.


----------



## Oddball

strollingbones said:


> i am ready to vote.....


You mean that sillybooboo has competition this time around??

Wow!


----------



## DiveCon

Dude said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am ready to vote.....
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that sillybooboo has competition this time around??
> 
> Wow!
Click to expand...

well, he's always been tied with Chris


----------



## strollingbones

its like a mother fucking freak show in here


----------



## Liability

del said:


> * * * *
> 
> hi
> your buddy's a douche bag.
> jury's still out on you



Hi.

You are wrong on the first part.
I am truly indifferent to your "jury's" conclusion on the latter part.

Seriously.  If you had the ability (and I see no evidence to this point that you have any such capacity) to consider what my buddy says on its merits rather than focus so completely on his style (which clearly bothers you), you might come to see that he is not even remotely a douchebag.

Stylistically, he isn't your cup of tea.  Big whoop.  I'm fairly confident that my style isn't very high up on your list, either.

And I realize you disagree with the things he says on a more fundamental level.  So what?  That's the nature of debate.  One side believes certain premises and accepts certain logical syllogisms and thus draws certain conclusions and the other side disagrees with the premises (and/or the logica) and comes to different conclusions.
Your disagreement doesn't make you right, him wrong or either of you a douchebag.

But you HAVE shown some tendencies on that latter front.


----------



## mal

del said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am ready to vote.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i'm not, he might be okay.
> it's not his fault his buddy's a tool.
Click to expand...


Goodness, you can't stop Talking about me, can you... 

What did I do to you in another Message Board Life?...

Is there still time to Apologize, so we can move along here?... 



peace...


----------



## mal

DiveCon said:


> naw, you cant blame it on anyone but him
> 
> i even PM'd him(just as i did you) to chill out
> you took the advice, he didnt



Thanks Mom!...

For the Love of God, Divey, get over it... Seriously.



peace...


----------



## del

Liability said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> hi
> your buddy's a douche bag.
> jury's still out on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> You are wrong on the first part.
> I am truly indifferent to your "jury's" conclusion on the latter part.
> 
> Seriously.  If you had the ability (and I see no evidence to this point that you have any such capacity) to consider what my buddy says on its merits rather than focus so completely on his style (which clearly bothers you), you might come to see that he is not even remotely a douchebag.
> 
> Stylistically, he isn't your cup of tea.  Big whoop.  I'm fairly confident that my style isn't very high up on your list, either.
> 
> And I realize you disagree with the things he says on a more fundamental level.  So what?  That's the nature of debate.  One side believes certain premises and accepts certain logical syllogisms and thus draws certain conclusions and the other side disagrees with the premises (and/or the logica) and comes to different conclusions.
> Your disagreement doesn't make you right, him wrong or either of you a douchebag.
> 
> But you HAVE shown some tendencies on that latter front.
Click to expand...


aww, did i bend your light sabre?
i'm so sorry.


----------



## mal

del said:


> aww, did i bend your light sabre?
> i'm so sorry.



Ruh Roh... DL is going back Towards "Douchebagery" According to the Book of del...

Yikes!



peace...


----------



## del

tha malcontent said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am ready to vote.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i'm not, he might be okay.
> it's not his fault his buddy's a tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goodness, you can't stop Talking about me, can you...
> 
> What did I do to you in another Message Board Life?...
> 
> Is there still time to Apologize, so we can move along here?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


all i know about you is what i've seen here, craftsman.


----------



## mal

del said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, i'm not, he might be okay.
> it's not his fault his buddy's a tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness, you can't stop Talking about me, can you...
> 
> What did I do to you in another Message Board Life?...
> 
> Is there still time to Apologize, so we can move along here?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all i know about you is what i've seen here, craftsman.
Click to expand...









peace...


----------



## Liability

del said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> hi
> your buddy's a douche bag.
> jury's still out on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> You are wrong on the first part.
> I am truly indifferent to your "jury's" conclusion on the latter part.
> 
> Seriously.  If you had the ability (and I see no evidence to this point that you have any such capacity) to consider what my buddy says on its merits rather than focus so completely on his style (which clearly bothers you), you might come to see that he is not even remotely a douchebag.
> 
> Stylistically, he isn't your cup of tea.  Big whoop.  I'm fairly confident that my style isn't very high up on your list, either.
> 
> And I realize you disagree with the things he says on a more fundamental level.  So what?  That's the nature of debate.  One side believes certain premises and accepts certain logical syllogisms and thus draws certain conclusions and the other side disagrees with the premises (and/or the logica) and comes to different conclusions.
> Your disagreement doesn't make you right, him wrong or either of you a douchebag.
> 
> But you HAVE shown some tendencies on that latter front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aww, did i bend your light sabre?
> i'm so sorry.
Click to expand...


Word comprehension ain't yer strong suit, evidently.

"Indifferent" (for those of us, unlike you, who recognize that words have actual meaning) would not equate with the notion of "bending my light sabre."

You are so precious in your urgent but ineffective way of going _ad hominem_.


----------



## mal

Can't we all just do a Bong?...



peace...


----------



## Toro

strollingbones said:


> its like a mother fucking freak show in here



Whadya mean "in here?"


----------



## mal

More Importantly, who's Mother is getting Fucked, and is she Sarah Palin Hot?...



peace...


----------



## del

Liability said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> You are wrong on the first part.
> I am truly indifferent to your "jury's" conclusion on the latter part.
> 
> Seriously.  If you had the ability (and I see no evidence to this point that you have any such capacity) to consider what my buddy says on its merits rather than focus so completely on his style (which clearly bothers you), you might come to see that he is not even remotely a douchebag.
> 
> Stylistically, he isn't your cup of tea.  Big whoop.  I'm fairly confident that my style isn't very high up on your list, either.
> 
> And I realize you disagree with the things he says on a more fundamental level.  So what?  That's the nature of debate.  One side believes certain premises and accepts certain logical syllogisms and thus draws certain conclusions and the other side disagrees with the premises (and/or the logica) and comes to different conclusions.
> Your disagreement doesn't make you right, him wrong or either of you a douchebag.
> 
> But you HAVE shown some tendencies on that latter front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww, did i bend your light sabre?
> i'm so sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Word comprehension ain't yer strong suit, evidently.
> 
> "Indifferent" (for those of us, unlike you, who recognize that words have actual meaning) would not equate with the notion of "bending my light sabre."
> 
> You are so precious in your urgent but ineffective way of going _ad hominem_.
Click to expand...


yep, your indifference shines through every time you respond.

is it your turn to be princess leia?


----------



## mal

del said:


> yep, your indifference shines through every time you respond.
> 
> is it your turn to be princess leia?



^That's the Filthy Stench of Jealously...

You wanted to be the Princess, din't you...

OK, just once.

Next time, just Ask. 

del is now the Princess, so everyone give her the Propers.



peace...


----------

